# Michael Jackson Passes Away...



## fash10nista (Jun 25, 2009)

Michael suffered a cardiac arrest earlier this afternoon at his Holmby Hills home and paramedics were unable to revive him. We're told when paramedics arrived Jackson had no pulse and they never got a pulse back.

Full Story: Michael Jackson Dies 

I am soo sad about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...He was the ultimate entertainer IMO...He was the Elvis Presley of my generation...


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 25, 2009)

Gosh...I can't believe this one.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Michael Jackson Dies... OMG*

Very sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He went into cardiac arrest some hours ago apparently, and it's just been confirmed that he has passed away. I'm trying to find an article to link, but the servers are busy on everything I click on!


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay, maybe they jumped the gun a bit because I did another search on CNBC and there isn't a confirmation of death...


Michael Jackson Rushed to Hospital: Report


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 25, 2009)

He hasn't been confirmed dead, he's in a coma right now.. I really hope all goes well.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson Dies... OMG*

OMG...here's a link...how very sad.  He was only 50 and did not lead the happiest of lives.  The poor children.

Celebrity Gossip | Entertainment News | Celebrity News | TMZ.com


----------



## BrittanyD (Jun 25, 2009)

It's sad, really. We lose both Farrah AND Michael on the same day.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 25, 2009)

E News said he was rushed to the hospital in full cardiac arrest......


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson Dies... OMG*

i just read about it on tmz. i am shocked. and so sad. he was my favorite artist and i heard he was working on some cool new stuff for a new album and another concert too. his poor family.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 25, 2009)

Unfortunately his death has now been confirmed...how very sad!

Celebrity Gossip | Entertainment News | Celebrity News | TMZ.com


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 25, 2009)

wow..i've been watching the reports on tv and when they just confirmed his death i literally got goosebumps. 

R.I.P


----------



## chellaxx (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson Dies... OMG*

its been confirmed! :| i cant quite believe it!


----------



## Ange1 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm soooo sad!


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_Okay, maybe they jumped the gun a bit because I did another search on CNBC and there isn't a confirmation of death...


Michael Jackson Rushed to Hospital: Report_

 
CNBC just confirmed:

'King of Pop' Michael Jackson Pronounced Dead


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson Dies... OMG*

really sad, really crazy - didnt we all own a sequined glove or a red leather jacket? I'm proud to say I owned both! what in influential artist that was a this peak during my most formative years.....and also Farrah Fawcett passed today....an Angel and a King in one day.....


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson Dies... OMG*

Multiple reports: Michael Jackson has died at 50 - CNN.com


----------



## Selkie (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson Dies... OMG*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Very sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He went into cardiac arrest some hours ago apparently, and it's just been confirmed that he has passed away. I'm trying to find an article to link, but the servers are busy on everything I click on!_

 
The L.A. Times declared it and the area around the hospital's just starting to fill up. I can hardly believe it, it all happened so FAST.


----------



## joey444 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, I am in shock....


----------



## Hilly (Jun 25, 2009)

I have chills!


----------



## Selkie (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson Dies... OMG*

He was just going to start a tour on July 13th. So sad.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 25, 2009)

50 years old is way to young!  Such a sad day.  I don't know how I really feel about Michael Jackson as a person but I do love his music.  RIP


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 25, 2009)

damn Mike, I thought my aunt was lying


----------



## Half N Half (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson Dies... OMG*

So sad! I could hardly believe it. He was honestly one of the most amazing artists ever!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 25, 2009)

Just heard about it at work. It is sad


----------



## chellaxx (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson Dies... OMG*

Havent paid much attention to him in the last couple of years, but you cant deny that he was one of the most talented artist of this time. Look at how many people hes influenced. its so sad


----------



## chynegal (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson Dies... OMG*

so sad... they say death comes in 3's so first david Carradean, Farah Fawcet and now michael jackson...R.I.P


----------



## n_c (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm shocked, very sad


----------



## Selkie (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson Dies... OMG*

It's very surreal. Complete cardiac arrest at 50. The tabloids kept saying he was so sick but who believes them. 50 just isn't very old. What a shock.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson Dies... OMG*

^^ Ed Mcmahom too...


----------



## aziajs (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't even know if I can say anything.  I am so shocked.  Wow...


----------



## Vixxan (Jun 25, 2009)

I can't believe it.  I just want to cry right now.


----------



## mac_aiken (Jun 25, 2009)

Unfortunately, cardiac arrest (unlike a heart attack) can hit anyone at any age. I have seen several cases of it in my profession (cardiac telemetry tech). If you don't begin treatment immediately the survival rate is almost nonexistent.  He would need to have been treated within 2-3 minutes of "going down" preferably with an AED until paramedics arrived. One of my patients that suffered sudden cardiac arrest was a 16 year old football player.

What a sad day with the passing of both Farrah and Micheal. My prayers are with the children and families of both.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nooo, is he realy? i thought CNN has not confirmed he's dead


----------



## Willa (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## aziajs (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_Nooo, is he realy? i thought CNN has not confirmed he's dead_

 
They haven't and they probably won't until official word comes from the hospital, his family or his reps.  But, it's a wrap.  He's gone.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_Unfortunately, cardiac arrest (unlike a heart attack) can hit anyone at any age. I have seen several cases of it in my profession (cardiac telemetry tech). If you don't begin treatment immediately the survival rate is almost nonexistent.  He would need to have been treated within 2-3 minutes of "going down" preferably with an AED until paramedics arrived. One of my patients that suffered sudden cardiac arrest was a 16 year old football player._

 
Wow, I was confused, thanks. At first people were saying it was a heart attack & then a"cardiac arrest" - I wasn't sure what the difference was or was it unusual for a 50-year old. - (Jane)


----------



## aziajs (Jun 25, 2009)

CNN just confirmed it.

CNN confirms with LA coroner: Michael Jackson dies at 50 - CNN.com


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, I'm in shock, it's hard to believe! I thought people were just playing but then you see it on the news and it's utter disbelief.. Especially since I was humming along 'Rock with you' at Sephora earlier today.. He was such a fantastic muscian and inspiration to many, may he R.I.P


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_Unfortunately, cardiac arrest (unlike a heart attack) can hit anyone at any age. I have seen several cases of it in my profession (cardiac telemetry tech). If you don't begin treatment immediately the survival rate is almost nonexistent.  He would need to have been treated within 2-3 minutes of "going down" preferably with an AED until paramedics arrived. One of my patients that suffered sudden cardiac arrest was a 16 year old football player.

What a sad day with the passing of both Farrah and Micheal. My prayers are with the children and families of both._

 
I disagree. You are referring to Sudden Cardiac Death with is disproportionately found in young people due to them not having time to develop collateral circulation. It is often due to an undiagnosed heart condition.

Cardiac arrest, is in most cases synonymous a myocardial infarction, or MI. These are generally predom. imant in the older population. Obviously there are survivable ones and non-survivable ones. Of course, cardiac arrest can also be SECONDARY to another primary cause of death. For instance if he suffered a pulmonary embolism or a sudden massive arachnoid hemorrhage, his heart would stop secondary to these events. For all we know he could have had an acute electrolyte imbalance causing an arrhythmia which caused the MI. Drug overdose does this too.

The point is them saying "cardiac arrest" tells us nothing about why he died. That will be determined upon autopsy.

I concur that a cardiac/respiratory arrest is nearly unsurvivable without grave deficits if he collapsed more than 3-4 mins of being found. An unwitnessed arrest is the worst kind of arrest. An arrest is survivable if and only if the cause of the arrest is treatable and treated, the patient recieved IMMEDIATE and EFFECTIVE CPR, early defibrillation, and early ACLS intervention.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jun 25, 2009)

this is truly sad, i've been looking at my fav song and video from him " Smooth criminal" R.I.P MJ.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 25, 2009)

this is so sad !!!  he was such a huge influence on every1 and had it rough through the past years RIP Michael


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 25, 2009)

What a sad day, I heard the news on NPR as I was driving home. I am a little young to have fully known the progession of his career, but I know that he was a great artist (I love his early work) and will be missed by all. RIP.


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Jun 25, 2009)

Changed the music world. Rest In Peace...


----------



## blinkymei (Jun 25, 2009)

it has been confirmed that he died in all news reports now...

Rest In Peace Michael, you were an inspiration to most of the famous musicians now, gave us classic dance songs, made MVs fun to watch, blinged gloves a fashion statement, and moved the world... thank you and my deepest sympathies to your family too.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jun 25, 2009)

I loved Michael Jackson and the Jackson 5. I can't believe he's gone. I feel so blessed to have been able to see him and his brothers live in NYC and DC.


Rest In Peace Michael!!!!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 25, 2009)

I was watching the coverage when they announced he had died - I dropped the phone on my Dad  in shock. 

I still can't take in the headline "Micheal Jackson has died". May he finally rest in peace.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been in shock mode for about 3 hours since I heard the news. It's sooo fucking surreal and unbelievable. To me, he seemed almost immortal, even though it was pretty obvious that he was not the healithiest man (mentally and physically). He's affected and influenced so many people in so many ways. He is an icon and a legend. 
I'm just devestated. You know when you cry to the point where your brain feels like it's about to explode. Yeah, that's me right now...

And you know now that he's dead, all the secrets and stories from his very private life will come out and evil people will try to benefit from this tragedy.

This whole situation is just sick! But MJ is definitely in a better place now. He was such a brilliant man but such a tormented man. You could see it in his eyes. At least now he can rest in peace.


----------



## shellyky (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ To me, he seemed almost immortal,_

 
yeah i cant believe it--its like one person i didnt think would ever hear dying--at least anytime soon.  crazy!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm very sad about it today and my mom was a big fan of him and she was so shocked about it after I got a text from my aunt.


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 25, 2009)

I am sitting here with my mouth open in shock.

I was about 11 years old when my older sister brought home the "Off the Wall" record (yes, on vinyl.) And it was just so incredibly cool, it was dance music, but not cheesy disco. It was pop, but not fluff. My favorite was "Don't Stop Til You Get Enough."

Then "Thriller" came out when I was in 7th grade and forget it, you couldn't go anywhere without hearing or seeing something about Michael Jackson.  I had no idea then that he would achieve the iconic status he did. 

I hate thinking about how he declined in his later years, and how it was as if he became a punchline to so many sick jokes.  I can't imagine how growing up being treated as a commodity would affect someone. 

So RIP, Michael. I will remember you as the sweet little boy with the angelic voice, and later the young man who moonwalked himself into immortality.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been in shock for a few hours now....I was out to lunch with my SIL and nieces, I get up to use the restroom, come back and my niece got a text saying Michael Jackson had passed....I didn't believe her until we got back in the car and it was on the radio....so sad he was one of my fav artist a true musical legend.


----------



## jayleelah (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm supposed to go see him at the O2 on July 18th. I don't wanna believe it


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 25, 2009)

I remember my brothers and I trying to do that slow lean to the ground from "smooth criminal" video. This is just so sad and there's never going to an entertainer who's so creative, musically gifted and an amazing dancer, like him again.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 25, 2009)

i've been crying my eyes out for the past 5 hours. i am exhausted. and so heartbroken.

but thankful that my ears were blessed to hear the genius of MJ. a serious musical genius, and a poineer i'll never forget. growing up listening to. kissing the tv whenever he was on. moonwalking in my socks across the kitchen floor. doing the thriller dance. "hee heee". grabbing my crotch lol. he was the first musical artist to make me cry with his music. i was 7 when i heard man in the mirror, and i was crying my eyes out. it really touched me. 

what a fucking shock.

i still haven't even wrapped my brain around this.


----------



## chynegal (Jun 25, 2009)

You never really know what kind of an imapct someone has till there gone.....a few days ago I was just watching the movie made about his life


----------



## Asphyxia (Jun 25, 2009)

unbelievable


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_ moonwalking in my socks across the kitchen floor. doing the thriller dance. "hee heee". grabbing my crotch lol. 
._

 
we powdered the corridors of  my home with my mum's expensive body powder so we could all slide and moon-walk with our socks. My brothers and I all nearly died that day when my olders sisters and mum came how from school and work
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I did a spin and crotch grab on top of a desk in junior school. 
I'm listening to all his songs on ipod now, I think that's the best way to honour him.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson Dies... OMG*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_so sad... they say death comes in 3's so first david Carradean, Farah Fawcet and now michael jackson...R.I.P_

 

ed mcmahon died on tuesday. so him, farrah, and michael make the 3 in one week.


----------



## stronqerx (Jun 26, 2009)

I could not believe this when my dad told me. His death was so random...wow, life is so random. 

R.I.P KING OF POP


----------



## vixo (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm sad too. Both Michael and Farrah were icons, so many memories. 
It's a really sad day ;(


----------



## User35 (Jun 26, 2009)

Im not loosing any sleep over this.


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_Im not loosing any sleep over this._

 
Not the time or the place for this remark. Let people grieve.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 26, 2009)

I admit, It was kind of a shocker when I heard, I liked his music, back in the 80s before he got weird.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 26, 2009)

Truly one of the most talented, creative, and artistically influential entertainers of all time.  He's influenced artists across all genres and generations of music.

That said, I'd rather remember him as bad ass Thriller Michael Jackson than as Super Crazy Peter Pan Obsessed Michael.


----------



## panther27 (Jun 26, 2009)

I am so shocked and sad,he had amazing talent.I sat there like with my jaw dropped for awhile when I found out.How horrible


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 26, 2009)

I've been watching all the news on MJ's passing...I still can't believe it...

He was and always will be the pop icon whose music will stand the test of time.
To the subsequent generations: As you hear his music, watch his videos and read his stories, may you know and love Michael as we all have. 






...Rest in peace, Michael...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep Farrah and the other angels  entertained as you have when you were with us..


----------



## User35 (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitty* 

 
_Not the time or the place for this remark. Let people grieve._

 

just my opinion, Im not bashing anyone's opinion or making light of their feelings...just stating mine. Thats about it.


----------



## chynegal (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson Dies... OMG*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdemers1221* 

 
_ed mcmahon died on tuesday. so him, farrah, and michael make the 3 in one week._

 
I didn't know that my mom just told me too


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 26, 2009)

Rest In Peace Michael Jackson!!! He was one of my favorite musicians and I loved his music just not his wacky antics off camera. My prayers and well wishes go out to his family. He will be missed.


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 26, 2009)

So sad. He wasn't old enough!!!!


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 26, 2009)

I still have my Thriller album, I've had it for 20+ years. If you open it up and look at the picture of him with the tiger,  you can see where I gave him a makeover with Crayola markers.  I LOVED him so much as a child...collected all the memorabilia I could.  As I got older, I lost interest but he has always had a special place in my heart. Oh, and I have been known to moon walk at work when his songs come on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




R.I.P., Micheal...he is truly an icon.


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_just my opinion, Im not bashing anyone's opinion or making light of their feelings...just stating mine. Thats about it._

 
No one is denying your right to an opinion. I'm just questioning whether you are exercising common courtesy or tact by expressing your opinion in this thread where people are obviously upset about his death. I'm just not sure how it contributes to this thread?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My deepest condolences to his family and his fans.


----------



## jayleelah (Jun 26, 2009)

don't lose sleep over this but ppl like me haven't slept all night so respect us.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_Im not loosing any sleep over this._


----------



## aziajs (Jun 26, 2009)

I feel so...confused.  Part of me wants to cry and the other part won't allow my brain to accept that he's gone.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2009)

I was such i huge fan! my huby to. we just can't still not believe this. It's so so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel for his kids


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I feel so...confused. Part of me wants to cry and the other part won't allow my brain to accept that he's gone._

 
me to


----------



## aziajs (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_me to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's so crazy.  I start to tear up and then my body just wretches and I stop.  My brain can't process what's going on.

I just feel like there will never be anyone else like Michael.  

Such a tragic life and a tragic death.

I just feel so freaking sad.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 26, 2009)

when me and my hubby were 18 we used to watch a dvd with all his music vids on and sing and dance along in nick's bedroom - great memories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's sad to see him leave us


----------



## benzito_714 (Jun 26, 2009)

i don't even want to go to sleep-i just want to stay up and watch his videos. michael jackson paid the ultimate price for fame and his talent and risks should not be in vain. 

my family went to a vigil here in dc and folks were partying in a parking lot listening to michael. no matter what you may feel about him he cannot be denied.
this leaves me to ponder who can do a just tribute or should one be done?


----------



## aziajs (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_this leaves me to ponder who can do a just tribute or should one be done?_

 
Well, I am sure this Sunday at the BET Awards they will do one.  Oddly enough Chris Brown would be perfect but I don't want to see him.  I wonder what they will do next year at the Grammy's.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 26, 2009)

I think it will take quite some time for all of us to accept that he's gone, I know I am still in disbelief. I've been listening to a lot of songs tonight from him. It's so weird though I was in Sephora earlier this afternoon and heard 'All Night' and then after dinner I watch the news and they said that...man! Just goes to show a life can be taken at any moment no matter who it is and to really appreciate it now..


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jun 26, 2009)

I am just so heart broken by this. I can't tell you guys what this man meant to me. Omg, I feel like I've been hit by a car. I'm devastated. I love you forever, Michael. Please pray for his us all-his friends, family, and especially his 3 wonderful children. Oh, God.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 26, 2009)

^Some of the first music I remember listening to is the Jackson 5 and Michael Jackson. I feel so sad that he is gone and I know there will NEVER EVER be anyone like him. At least he is at peace now. 

I'm burning a CD of his music to play at work tomorrow starting with the Jackson 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't wait to play it. His music is going to live on and on for ever. Loved you Michael! xoxo


----------



## MissResha (Jun 26, 2009)

woke up this morning hoping it was all a dream...

the shock of it all is what makes this SO devastating. their will NEVER be another MJ. He donated MILLIONS to causes, he PIONEERED music, he broke barriers. all of his "allegation" shit at this point, is irrelevant. its void. let it go. embrace his genius and appreciate what he did for music. because i guarantee you, if it werent for MJ, there would be NO justin timberlake, et al.

and keep your cold hearted comments to yourself, nobody cares.


----------



## darkorchid (Jun 26, 2009)

Watched it all unfold this morning on the news in Australia. Just sitting here eating my toast and got the report of the heart attack. I didn't really think anything of it. I thought, geez I hope he'll be ok! 

Then, the first report came through of TMZ breaking the news he had died. I checked online and thought No way! It can't be. Then everywhere started to say the same thing...

As we drove to work we heard that CNN was reporting he was just in a coma. Thank God I thought, then it's not true. 

Got into work and checked online - CNN confirmed the death. I immediately called my mom and started crying. I can't remember a time before I loved Michael Jackson's music. I was only a child when he was in the height of his career, but I listened to everything right from when he was in the Jackson 5 - ABC, Dancing Machine, Ben, Rockin Robin...

Had to go through the whole work day listening to colleagues make the 'Wacko Jacko' jokes or one of them say that its good riddance because he was a terrible disgusting person. Had to try and hold my tongue so as not to start a fight. Think what you may but have some respect for the passing of a legend. (I totally believe in his innocence.)

My bf said though that at least he will live on - his music, dance and talent was just iconic and it will be legendary. Through the years to come there will be no one else. 

A sad goodbye to an era. God bless Michael.


----------



## Fataliya (Jun 26, 2009)

While I'm too young to have remembered the Jackson 5, I am so grateful that I was old enough to witness his musical career, and the way he changed music. He truly did pave the way/inspire MOST, if not all, artists today.

I hope he can find the peace in death that he could never find in life. He had fame thrust upon him at a young age, and was abused, and seen as a cash cow. The goose that laid that golden fucking egg.

He was a pure genius, with a kind heart, and he gave to others, but he always seemed like the loneliest human ever.

I NEVER thought I'd get so sad when a celeb died, but holy cow....I'm pretty fucking depressed right now.

I wonder what will happen to those babies? Will they become pawns, like he did? They need someone to take care of them that will just love them, not take advantage of them.

ETA: As for the cracks someone's coworkers were making. Remind them that in America, people are innocent until proven guilty. Not one of us was there, so we don't know what he did or didn't do. People can have suspicions all they want, but the fact remains...he was never found guilty of anything. People should let the man rest in peace. His children don't need to grow up hearing this shit, though sadly, they probably will. That makes me sad.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 26, 2009)

i am still just shocked about this. i was at the gym when i saw this and was blown away by it. like, ALL out of left field. it's so sad.
i actually had to go get myself together in the bathroom. i wasn't bawling but i did get choked up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a truly UNIQUE AND ONE OF A KIND ICON no matter how bizarre he himself may have seemed to us.
there will NEVER be another michael. not even close....
RIP MJ! we are sad but we know you are TRULY happy at rest


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 26, 2009)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GveM_95x56k


----------



## VIC MAC (Jun 26, 2009)

I just hope that he has planned his childrens future!

But here in Denmark, both Farrah and Michaels passing, are outshined by the little 1 year old girl, that was forgotten in the backseat of her fathers car as he forgot to take her to her childcarer.
 When the mother went to pick up the child in the afternoon, she wasn't there. The baby had died in the backseat of a boiling hot car in a parking lot infront of the fathers workplace......

How can you forget your baby in the backseat, and leave her to die from the heat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




May all the souls that are taken from earth soar above us all, on angel wings, and keep us all safe from harm 

Heaven is having a party......


----------



## Fataliya (Jun 26, 2009)

BTW, shame on ET Online for posting a photo of Michael on the ambulance stretcher. He was probably already gone at that point, and to post the photo is just....disgusting.

What some shows/stations will do for ratings is...inhumane.


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_BTW, shame on ET Online for posting a photo of Michael on the ambulance stretcher. He was probably already gone at that point, and to post the photo is just....disgusting.

What some shows/stations will do for ratings is...inhumane._

 
I remember when Heath Ledger died, the photographers were waiting outside the building he died in like rabid wolves. When they brought his body out on the stretcher, all you could hear was an avalanche of shutter clicks.  

I still can't believe it this morning. So many younger folks only know him as the punchline to a joke.  If you'd seen him as a child and in his prime...you'd know why people are mourning today.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jun 26, 2009)

WOW is all I can say. When I first heard it I didn't beleive it. I was at work and someone said they heard it on the radio. As more and more people said the same thing I got on my phone and looked online and was shocked. I can't wrap my mind around it. It's so sad. He was my absolute favorite artist bar-none. I fell asleep watching his videos on BET. I just had the thriller album playing the other day! He was such a genious...gone. RIP!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_me to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HEY STRANGER!!


----------



## lilmeggers09 (Jun 26, 2009)

I cant believe it either...its surreal. Something randomly made me think of "Man in the Mirror" yesterday morning and my coworker and I  started talking about his music, etc...I absolutely loved his older music, in fact that is what I would put on to get us hyped for soccer games when I was captain back in high school!  Man I am going to miss his musical genius....


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 26, 2009)

I admit it was shocking.. I was very surprised. I was a fan of his music in the 80s.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 26, 2009)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex30DYwQlHU


----------



## benzito_714 (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Well, I am sure this Sunday at the BET Awards they will do one.  Oddly enough Chris Brown would be perfect but I don't want to see him.  I wonder what they will do next year at the Grammy's._

 
many people feel the same way and to be honest i can't say that i don't want to see him-it might michael's passing a little easier to see someone with that level of talent doing a correct and proper tribute.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Well, I am sure this Sunday at the BET Awards they will do one. Oddly enough Chris Brown would be perfect but I don't want to see him. I wonder what they will do next year at the Grammy's._

 
i was watching 106th and park yesterday and they switched up their program and started playing all MJ videos, 

and it was so sad after they showed highlights of the BET awards of there top 12 moments and one of them were James Brown and MJ doing a performance at 03 bet awards .. i dont really want Chris Brown to do the tribute im sure they'll have some legends doing the tribute












Yes please keep your rude comments away from this thread you'll have to be pretty cold to say something like that only hours before it happened i just dont understand people these days


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 26, 2009)

i just read that he was taking demerol AND morphine injections DAILY and the family believes that he over-dosed on them. those are both narcotics......
this is just sad.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 26, 2009)

I know he is dead...However, I have yet to truly accept that someone I have watched and admired since the beginning of my life is just gone...He was truly an amazing entertainer and performer...No one will ever be able to surpass his talent. I am truly saddened and I pray his children will be okay in the years to come. Such a terrible loss at such a young age. His talent will truly be missed for years to come.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_BTW, shame on ET Online for posting a photo of Michael on the ambulance stretcher. He was probably already gone at that point, and to post the photo is just....disgusting.

What some shows/stations will do for ratings is...inhumane._

 
I agree. Another station showed it as well. The person who took that shot was only thinking of the big $$ they would get, not about remembering a legend or thinking about his family or fans having to see him in that way. 

I'm not blown away by many artists, I am kind of a music snob, but he really did blow me away with his talent, as did James Brown (someone mentioned him above). There are some some artists that are just kind of there, and then there are some that are just magical.


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_BTW, shame on ET Online for posting a photo of Michael on the ambulance stretcher. He was probably already gone at that point, and to post the photo is just....disgusting.

What some shows/stations will do for ratings is...inhumane._

 
Even though I'm used to seeing that kind of stuff, I am truly dismayed by the publication of this photo as well. One of our biggest concerns in health care is maintenance of a patient's dignity. Dying patients and families are the most vulnerable and their privacy and dignity is of utmost importance to us. This does not end upon death, the person and their families are even more deserving of preservation of dignity. I even still talk to my patients while doing their post-mortem care. They're still someone's loved one, for god's sake!


----------



## KatRosier (Jun 26, 2009)

There isnt much I can say here that everyone else hasnt said already. His music really touched me and he will be missed. RIP MJJ


----------



## jennifer. (Jun 26, 2009)

i am by no means a fan of him or his music, but it's still pretty shocking nonetheless.  i just happened to be at mac of all places when one of the mua's came out of the back & mentioned it. i thought it was a joke at first!

his death puts things into perspective & makes you realize that life is just way too short. you never know when you might go. i'll give him credit for being an innovative & highly influential person in music and don't think anyone will ever be able to quite live up to that.  few musicians have been able to do so!

hopefully his family & children will have peace soon.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 26, 2009)

I haven't thought of nobody but him for two days. The tears keep flowing and they won't stop. I adored him.

 I felt like MJ was surrounded by many but known by few. He has been around vultures all his life and these same vultures even in his last moments of his life are snacking on his body by posting that picture for the world to see.  

He wanted so much to be loved for himself not the musician. He told us that time and time again. And that is why his death is haunting me.  

Trapped as a child performing like an adult, adult performing but still wanting to have the wonderment of a child,  using the money to escape a world he felt like wanted to devour him but needing me to keep wondering to finance the constant need for escape which led to further isolation and I believe a soul-crushing loneliness that was probably unbearable. All geniuses are labeled crazy, insane and bizarre but only because their brains move in such ways that our small brains just can't understand. 

So if you are a genius would you wonder,

If I am loved by a billion but only can count on one hand your true friends, how do you think that would make you feel?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP Michael


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 27, 2009)

As a side note, on the radio here today all they could talk about was negative things about MJ. Im only 20 years old, and I never was a die hard fan. However, when all of these rumors and things began circulating about Michael and young kids, I never believed it. I never believed it. Im not saying Im God or that Im always right, but damn there are some things that you just feel and know. I truly believe that he was just such a lonely person inside and nobody knows the life he went through. He basically went through a life just to please and entertain others--who cares about how much money he got in the process? You could tell he was not a nasty person, he was giving. No matter how much money he had, money can't buy you love or happiness or fulfillment, and you can just see how lonely and sad he was.

I will pray for Michael's family, and the lonely bastards who have nothing better to do than to talk shit. A man, a legend, someone's brother, son, father, husband just PASSED AWAY and all u can talk about is allegedly how he did ___________, and how he was a "freak"?????? How DARE you....unless you knew him personally, you have no clue of his personality. You have no clue of what happened in his house. You know what the media throws out there, and thats all. It truly sickens me that people think they have the right to talk about something they know absolutely nothing about. Thank God that I have faith in people, and I believe in mankind and that I have a heart and soul. People can be so fucking cruel


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jun 27, 2009)

^^amen.  i never believe any of those stories.. i don't believe gossip unless I saw what happened for myself.  RIP MJ!!  To me its not about what COULD have happened behind closed doors, its about the music, the creativity.. and NO ONE (especially considering the music that has been coming out lately)  will ever accomplish what MJ has done.


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 27, 2009)

I know it's been repeated endlessly but I want to pay my tribute to Michael. I will miss him so much. He was really magical. I loved him most in Thriller and Billy Jean....he had that gift where you just can't take your eyes off him. RIP MJ.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_He wanted so much to be loved for himself not the musician. He told us that time and time again. And that is why his death is haunting me._

 
That's what's so heartbreaking about it. 

Last night, I was discussing this with my family while we sat down and watched the endless coverage on the story and my mom concluded that the reason he was probably so ill stemmed from his insecurities that came with being a child star and being in the public eye so much. 

I've been watching a lot of MJ documentaries and music videos. What HASN'T this man influenced? 
Pop culture references.
Fashion.
Music.
Dance.
Film. 
This wonderful video:
YouTube - Indian Thriller


If anything... his death has made me (and probably many other people) appreciate his contributions even more.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 27, 2009)

OMG I love the Indian thriller! My s/o showed me that a long time ago, and then the lancome manager at my store who happens to be from India happens to have it as one of her ring tones and I would try and sing along lol... good times... But moving on, at my counter tomorrow we're having a MJ day where we play his music allll day long as our tribute. People can think and say all they want about his personal life but the fact remains the man was fucking brillant, and like a previous poster there will be no one else like him, especially the type of music that comes out these days, I just don't think anyone will be ever to live up to the success he did. He was/is a one in a bazillion, but it's a blessing for us to have lived and experienced all of his influences and music through the years, that's something we can pass on to future generations to say that we were there when he was making impacts and breaking boundaries. I know this Halloween won't be the same for me, it was always a tradition I sang along to Thriller and did the dance...but damn it's going to be depressing this year..


----------



## Snootus0722 (Jun 27, 2009)

I was shocked to hear about it and I kinda watched it unfold as they "fed" us the stories every 30 minutes. I felt it was true, I hoped not but...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know some things have gone on in his life that could be questionable, but I really remember growing up, listening to his music.  The talent he had, born with this gift you could hear it from the age of 5. 
Billie Jean is my all time fav video, cause it's a showcase for his passion for dancing and singing. I love that video!! *sigh* 
Now he can rest. He was troubled. ITA with  about POS who took that photo. Thats lowdown.


----------



## jayleelah (Jun 27, 2009)

ticketmaster sent me a message about the concert. AEG talking about our loss and that we will get a refund. mah!
and when I go to my reservation page, there's nothing. Like he never existed, like I never woke up that day at 5 to book my seats.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 27, 2009)

I hope the comedians lay off the Michael Jackson jokes now, it wasn't that funny yo begin with, but it would be real disrespectful now

I haven't paid much attention to him either in the last years cuz he was a bit loony, but he was a crazy dancer OMG!

I might get shot for this, lol but am I the only one who hates that damn Thriller song? My faves are Billy Jean, Don't Stop till u Get Enough, and Rock With You.


----------



## User27 (Jun 27, 2009)

****


----------



## User67 (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_woke up this morning hoping it was all a dream...

the shock of it all is what makes this SO devastating. their will NEVER be another MJ. He donated MILLIONS to causes, he PIONEERED music, he broke barriers. all of his "allegation" shit at this point, is irrelevant. its void. let it go. embrace his genius and appreciate what he did for music. because i guarantee you, if it werent for MJ, there would be NO justin timberlake, et al.

and keep your cold hearted comments to yourself, nobody cares._

 
Me too! The past few days every time I wake up I wonder if it was all just a bad dream. Too bad that is not the case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Michael has been my idol since I was like 10 & I can't believe he is gone. Feels like my heart has been ripped out. And yeah, anyone that has anything negative to say about him right now, keep it to yourself.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Jun 27, 2009)

Michael Jackson, I have and always will love you!  My husband, children, and I have watched his memoirs for the past 2 days.  My 15 year old son is a great dancer and his goal was to dance as good as Michael even though he never actually saw a live performance....My heart poors out to his entire family!
FYI:  Pay close attention to your own family members (especially our elders), when dealing with narcotics; because believe it or not, some physicians will readily give these meds without any conscience to the harm it causes.  I've been in the medical field for a long time and have seen many scary things.  I watch my 89yo grandmother's meds closely; because she is too old to be given a prescription for hydrocodone, but has been several times.


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm listening to "Never Can Say Goodbye" right now.

God, he had the most preternaturally beautiful voice as a child.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Jun 27, 2009)

I think I kind of ruined the night of 8000 people after it happened. I was at a Faith No More concert and was going to write something on Twitter about the first encore and it said Michael had died. The guy next to me said something to me and after I replied I went "oh by the way, MJ is dead" and showed him the news on my iPhone. He was like "holy shit" and told the person next to him who told the next person who told the next person and then five minutes later everyone in the audience was pretty much collectively going "WAT", and I was all "...oops". It happens.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_^^amen.  i never believe any of those stories.. i don't believe gossip unless I saw what happened for myself.  RIP MJ!!  To me its not about what COULD have happened behind closed doors, its about the music, the creativity.. and NO ONE (especially considering the music that has been coming out lately)  will ever accomplish what MJ has done._

 
Innocent people don't generally settle civil cases out of court to the tune of millions upon millions of dollars. =/


----------



## User27 (Jun 27, 2009)

The man was a musical genius and even at a young age, people knew he had the ability to carry a long running career by a lot of accounts. RS worded it that even though he was a child, he was a "prodigy" and compared him to greater artists of the time including Ray Charles. I remember being a child and seeing him singing Ben to the pet rat and crying and I remember thinking how revolutionary Black & White was. I was impressed with him as a child but that switched when allegations got brought up and I still am undecided as to his innocence but will say I think guilty people pay the cost one way or the other.

In 1993, he came out about what an abusive childhood he had and it's been covered in biographies as well. This man was seriously abused by his father and his brothers verified they all had a strict upbringing as well. Unless you go through counselling for this emotional trauma there's sometimes a pattern of the abused becoming the abuser later in life. If you study criminal cases, look at the amount of people that are abused ending up abusers, rapists and killers later in their life. Do I believe he was innocent? I think 22 million dollars is a lot of money to pay if you're fully innocent of a crime whatsoever and yeah, I know the child chose not to continue with criminal procedings. I'd hate to be the 13 year old that shattered a stars' image while he cried about being strip searched and yet that child was supposed to stand his own and still have strength to get on the stand and talk about what happened? That's a lot of pressure and there are many people that have been sexually abused and never tell people in their lifetimes out of shame and false guilt.

I am sorry we lost such an amazing artist that contributed a lot through damn near his entire life. I was a fan of even Jackson 5 when I was all of 6 because of my mom showing me Rockin' Robin and I was a fan of his solo career. I was not a fan of a man potentially abusing children and then crying on talk shows about what he had endured himself as a child. I'm sorry all the people are so phazed by this as to make jokes, because nothing about this man was a laughing matter but I'm only missing the man behind the music not the man himself. I hope you all handle this tragedy well but I see it being a hurtful mess for quite a while to come and I'm not one of the ones who would take such a serious matter and make light of it. I know people won't match my views but everyone else has expressed their as well so I hope you all are feeling better when all is said and done.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Innocent people don't generally settle civil cases out of court to the tune of millions upon millions of dollars. =/_

 
Then Bill O'Reilly should be off of Fox News for settling a sexual harassment suit against him from a coworker at the station
Which is an affront to all women at that station but you know innocent people don't generally settle civil cases out of court to the tune of millions upon millions of dollar unless they maybe just  want to get back to their lives on TV


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Then Bill O'Reilly should be off of Fox News for settling a sexual harassment suit against him from a coworker at the station
Which is an affront to all women at that station but you know innocent people don't generally settle civil cases out of court to the tune of millions upon millions of dollar unless they maybe just  want to get back to their lives on TV._

 
OK.



Or because in the civil case a 'beyond a shadow of a doubt' standard doesn't apply, and the court can find him guilty civilly and impose whatever standard they impose. 
Instead of going through being found guilty, he paid what it would take to shut them up. If he were innocent through and through, it wouldn't have been necessary.
The guy admitted to sleeping with young boys. Not having sex, but sleeping with them. He admitted to providing alcohol to them. He admitted to playing with them. 

I totally, freely, 100000% understand the impact of the artist we lost, that's the defining artist of my generation, the generation after mine? They don't have the Michael Jordans the Michael Jacksons, the closest they've got is Britney, and she's an entertainer, not a creator.  This generation doesn't have heroes to look up to and see change the world, and Michael was one of the heroes who did it.  

But _none_ of that changes the _fact_ that the last few years of his life were spent behaving in erratic, irresponsible, and unhealthy ways. None of that changes the _fact_ that unsettling realities about Michael came out during the trial.  

The guy was a genius. Creative. Brilliant. Amazing. Compelling. Changing the face, skin color, sound, and presentation of music for everyone who ever came after him. There's no arguing that.


There's just also no arguing that he was bonkers as a bed bug. :/


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_OK.



Or because in the civil case a 'beyond a shadow of a doubt' standard doesn't apply, and the court can find him guilty civilly and impose whatever standard they impose. 
Instead of going through being found guilty, he paid what it would take to shut them up. If he were innocent through and through, it wouldn't have been necessary.
The guy admitted to sleeping with young boys. Not having sex, but sleeping with them. He admitted to providing alcohol to them. He admitted to playing with them. 

I totally, freely, 100000% understand the impact of the artist we lost, that's the defining artist of my generation, the generation after mine? They don't have the Michael Jordans the Michael Jacksons, the closest they've got is Britney, and she's an entertainer, not a creator. This generation doesn't have heroes to look up to and see change the world, and Michael was one of the heroes who did it. 

But none of that changes the fact that the last few years of his life were spent behaving in erratic, irresponsible, and unhealthy ways. None of that changes the fact that unsettling realities about Michael came out during the trial. 

The guy was a genius. Creative. Brilliant. Amazing. Compelling. Changing the face, skin color, sound, and presentation of music for everyone who ever came after him. There's no arguing that.


There's just also no arguing that he was bonkers as a bed bug. :/_

 

I also feel he is one of the greatest cautionary tales for parents who think it's a-okay to thrust their children into the very adult world of show business and expect them to adapt.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NernersHuman* 

 
_I also feel he is one of the greatest cautionary tales for parents who think it's a-okay to thrust their children into the very adult world of show business and expect them to adapt._

 
Britney Spears
Drew Barrymore
The Culkin brothers
LINDSAY LOHAN 

the list goes on.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 28, 2009)

Written and Performed by Michael Jackson. 

Have you seen my Childhood?
I'm searching for the world that I come from
'Cause I've been looking around
In the lost and found of my heart...
No one understands me
They view it as such strange eccentricities...
'Cause I keep kidding around
Like a child, but pardon me...

People say I'm not okay
'Cause I love such elementary things...
It's been my fate to compensate,
for the Childhood
I've never known...

Have you seen my Childhood?
I'm searching for that wonder in my youth
Like pirates in adventurous dreams,
Of conquest and kings on the throne...

Before you judge me, try hard to love me,
Look within your heart then ask,
Have you seen my Childhood?

People say I'm strange that way
'Cause I love such elementary things,
It's been my fate to compensate,
for the Childhood (Childhood) I've never known...

Have you seen my Childhood?
I'm searching for that wonder in my youth
Like fantastical stories to share
But the dreams I would dare, watch me fly...

Before you judge me, try hard to love me.
The painful youth I've had

Have you seen my Childhood....


----------



## KatRosier (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Innocent people don't generally settle civil cases out of court to the tune of millions upon millions of dollars. =/_

 
Except maybe if they're sick of all the drama and can afford to pay. I know that's what I'd do.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NernersHuman* 

 
_I also feel he is one of the greatest cautionary tales for parents who think it's a-okay to thrust their children into the very adult world of show business and expect them to adapt._

 
It's more than thrusting them in and expecting them to adapt.  It's the story of parents who push their children.  Parents who try to live vicariously through their children and take advantage of their children.  Parents who are abusive.  Joe Jackson and Katherine Jackson should be ashamed.  So ashamed.  All of their children suffered greatly.


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 28, 2009)

agh, nevermind. fake source


----------



## darkorchid (Jun 28, 2009)

Just a point here for all of you who still think he 'did' stuff to those boys. 
Look up the articles surrounding it and also think about it. 

Macaulay Culkin

Corey Feldmen

Did he ever do anything to them? 

Sean Lennon? 
The other children in the Moonwalker movie? 

He had over 130 character witnesses who ALL testified he would NEVER do anything to hurt a child. 

The boys OWN MOTHER said the whole time he never did anything to the boy. The Boy's Father was quoted as saying 'If I go ahead with this, I'll get everything I ever wanted...and Michael's career will be over'. 

If you want to listen to the media constantly referring to the allegations, then maybe you should continue reading to the rest of the articles to the parts where he was cleared. To the part where there was no evidence. He gave DNA evidence and was proven innocent. The boy's story was inconsistent. The father's story was inconsistent. Those are the FACTS. Try not to have a selective memory about it.

Just think about it. Yeah the guy was weird , he was different, and towards the end, his plastic surgery and vitiligo made his appearance very confronting, but who in Hollywood today DOESN'T look like that? 

A lot of his music talks about humanity uniting, loving each other, not judging each other. He broke boundaries because he was African-American and he managed to unite people with his music past their racial discrimination. 

I find it very sad that in the end, he was still a victim of discrimination - a different kind. That very base kind, the kind we are all taught about at school. Just because someone is different doesn't mean you can hate them/talk sh*t about them or make fun of them. 

Just think about how it would feel for the whole world to be talking sh*t about you because you are a bit eccentric or you didn't look nice anymore before you start saying things.


----------



## User67 (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Innocent people don't generally settle civil cases out of court to the tune of millions upon millions of dollars. =/_

 
No disrespect intended. But, this really offends me right now. The man is gone & the world has suffered a great loss. Can we try to keep this thread positive & honor is memory in a good way? I think he dealt with enough negativity the last few years of his life. I think he needs to be honored with good memories now. My heart already feels like it has been ripped out & things like this just make me feel worse.


----------



## xxainixx (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_Just a point here for all of you who still think he 'did' stuff to those boys. 
Look up the articles surrounding it and also think about it. 

Macaulay Culkin

Corey Feldmen

Did he ever do anything to them? 

Sean Lennon? 
The other children in the Moonwalker movie? 

He had over 130 character witnesses who ALL testified he would NEVER do anything to hurt a child. 

The boys OWN MOTHER said the whole time he never did anything to the boy. The BOY was quoted as saying 'If I go ahead with this, I'll get everything I ever wanted...and Michael's career will be over'. 

If you want to listen to the media constantly referring to the allegations, then maybe you should continue reading to the rest of the articles to the parts where he was cleared. To the part where there was no evidence. He gave DNA evidence and was proven innocent. The boy's story was inconsistent. The father's story was inconsistent. Those are the FACTS. Try not to have a selective memory about it.

Just think about it. Yeah the guy was weird , he was different, and towards the end, his plastic surgery and vitiligo made his appearance very confronting, but who in Hollywood today DOESN'T look like that? 

A lot of his music talks about humanity uniting, loving each other, not judging each other. He broke boundaries because he was African-American and he managed to unite people with his music past their racial discrimination. 

I find it very sad that in the end, he was still a victim of discrimination - a different kind. That very base kind, the kind we are all taught about at school. Just because someone is different doesn't mean you can hate them/talk sh*t about them or make fun of them. 

Just think about how it would feel for the whole world to be talking sh*t about you because you are a bit eccentric or you didn't look nice anymore before you start saying things._

 


thank you thank you. you totally took the words outta my mouth! 


R.I.P michael. we'll always love and remember you.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 28, 2009)

read this shit.

Jordan Chandler admits he lied about Michael Jackson??  Awkward Thoughts


----------



## yodagirl (Jun 28, 2009)

RIP Michael...such an amazing musical genius!


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_read this shit.

Jordan Chandler admits he lied about Michael Jackson??  Awkward Thoughts_

 

yeah, that's what i posted earlier but i don't think it's a reliable source and i can't find anything else on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i wouldn't be surprised if that was true though.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 29, 2009)

So already some people I know are saying things like, "So who do you think the next Micheal Jackson will be?" Uhm, I think it's not gonna happen anytime soon, actually it should not happen. Why can't he stay Micheal Jackson? So quick to replace-that's what's wrong with music today. I'll save that rant for another thread.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 29, 2009)

If there were going to be another Michael Jackson, it would have already happened. That was one of the things that made him such a charismatic performer. He was uniquely talented.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 29, 2009)

There will never be another Michael.  It's the end of an era.  Just like there will never be another Marvin Gaye or Frank Sinatra or John Lennon, etc.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 29, 2009)

one thing that struck me is that i forgot how good he was until they started playing his music again.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luhly4* 

 
_yeah, that's what i posted earlier but i don't think it's a reliable source and i can't find anything else on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wouldn't be surprised if that was true though._

 


i've always felt this kid and his dad were motivated by money. 

kid said he had 2 weeks to live. but was in court for over a year. yea ok.

a bunch of fuckery.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 29, 2009)

regardless of how strange he was or what he may or may not have to done to those lying boys (well, lying parents) the man was genius. to be so tortured on the inside and put out music and mini movies like thriller, bad, remember the time, smooth criminal, rock my world, i mean damn. he was one sick (in a good way) mofo that NO ONE will ever compare to. ever. and his legacy will live on forever because he's michael. that's all you can say. "he's michael". when i watch his moves in all his videos, even to this day i'm still baffled. he had zombies pop-lockin, he made it cool to be in a gang and no choreographed dance moves, lol, he crossed boundaries and colaborated with countless artists. i remember taping all his videos when they would first drop so that from then on, whenever it came on mtv i would be able to dance with him (and i did the same for janet too!). to think that this man opened the minds of mtv producers because back then they were BEYOND hesitant to put billie jean on their channel. 
so think of all that and so much more that i didn't mention and remember that he did all this while battling his inner demons. of growing up in a seriously abusive environment, of his dad calling him ugly every chance he got, of being 50 years old and 35-40 years of that he spent performing non-stop, of him never having a childhood and never being able to move on and become an adult because he never experienced that innocence that most of us are fortunate enough to have had. yes i do believe his obssession with children was innappropriate because he was a grown man but you can't knock him for only being able to identify with kids. it's sad but he was stuck in that stage because that's what he wanted as a child and never got it. he lived vicariously through all those kids he had around him because children in general all had what he wanted and sadly enough that was the only he could experience it. the chance to be kids, to have no responsibilities and be so happy and carefree, to believe in santa, easter bunnies, tooth faries, and all that other stuff we used to believe in.

i believe mj was living a very hard, sad, and tortured life. i don't believe he was trying to numb any physical pain, i believe he was trying to numb his emotional pain personally and i think it's absolutely amazing that as much as his personal life had a negative and disasterous impact on him he was still able to be the genius and icon he IS.

that is all
WE LOVE YOU MIKE!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 29, 2009)

It's been fun & entertaining watching all of his music videos on MTV, but
I'm suddenly saddened more, because (not really following him too much in recent years), i didn't even know he had 3 children.
and I heard on the news that his son was with him when he died. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My heart goes out to his children, family, and millions of grieving fans around the world.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 29, 2009)

^^yea thats just insanely sad. i know i'm gonna probably cry like a baby when they show us his funeral. i know it'll finally hit me then. because although im sad now, i am still in shock.


----------



## labellarosa (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm still real sad about it.  What I would of done to get the chance to met him :/  There will never be another Michael Jackson.  Funeral is going to be so sad


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 30, 2009)

^^Earlier today I was looking at pictures of him taken a few days before his passing at rehearsals for his comeback tour and was once again overcome with sadness. He looked so amazing in his suit, full of life and *happy* to be onstage. I am filled with regret that I will never get the opportunity to see him preform. He is one celebrity that I would have actually loved a chance to meet. He seemed like such a sweet and gentle person, it really is a tragedy.

It just sucks so bad that it's all happened so suddenly! It still does not feel like it's even real. All of the the creeps coming out of the woodwork to profit from his death are disgusting and the media circus turns my stomach. And all of the damn haters with nothing but poison to spew - there is no hope for you! 

Michael, you will be missed <3


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 30, 2009)

OMG I'm still in shock too...we all grew up with MJ's songs and to me he'll always be the best entertainer ever. May he rest in peace


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 30, 2009)

Loved this blog. Thought I'd share.

My Hero Ain’t Molest Them B*tch *ss Kids | The Smoking Section


----------



## darkorchid (Jul 1, 2009)

I hate that the press are still continuing their negative bias reporting style, even while the rest of the world is mourning and shouting out that they supported, believed and loved him the whole time. 
Our new reporting keeps saying things like "His funeral looks set to be as eccentric as his life was" and things like that. 
I think that allowing the fans to say goodbye and pay their respects at Neverland is a great idea. I only wish that I could be there to do so. The fans loved him till the end, and will keep on doing so, so why is it a bad thing if there is a procession etc?


----------



## jayleelah (Jul 1, 2009)

Can you guys sign my petition ?

AEG trying to rip us off !

We want Michael Jackson concert tickets AND refunds Petition


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 1, 2009)

^^ I guess I am confused ...How are they trying to rip you off...All tickets for any concert have had to be returned in order to get a refund....In the past for any concert if the ticket was not returned nor was the money refunded...This is just IMO...But I think a lot of people want the refund and then they want to keep the tickets then try and sell the tickets for a massive amount of money which is what the company is trying to avoid by making it a either or...Return it and get your refund or keep it and sell it or retain it as a souvenir...But if i am incorrect please enlighten me


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 2, 2009)

I read that the tickets won't be refunded any time soon. There are too many Legal issues to be worked out, and that it may take more than a Year for people to receive refunds, and the Fees charged may not be returned at all.


----------



## shimmyshimmyya (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Innocent people don't generally settle civil cases out of court to the tune of millions upon millions of dollars. =/_

 
He was innocent.

I don't know about you, but if my child was being sexually abused or molested, there would be no amount of money in the world that I would take to let a child molester roam free. You can't put a price on your child's well being. I don't think that looked bad on Michael's part, but on the parents of the accuser, don't you?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 2, 2009)

Can you guys believe it's been almost exactly a week since he died?


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 2, 2009)

That's what my bf was saying today


----------



## darkorchid (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm still mourning. Wake up every morning and listen to his music. Go to work and listen to it on my mp3 player. Just can't stop enjoying and remembering


----------



## jayleelah (Jul 6, 2009)

We didn't even receive the tickets.... (my concert was due July 18th) they were saying we were going to receive them 10 days prior the concert we were attending.

Of course, I don't mind paying for the ticket but not full price. I understand you have to pay for the paper, fees, etc
They said they'll send them as "souvenir" but we would have to pay FULL price that's where I see them ripping us off.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I guess I am confused ...How are they trying to rip you off...All tickets for any concert have had to be returned in order to get a refund....In the past for any concert if the ticket was not returned nor was the money refunded...This is just IMO...But I think a lot of people want the refund and then they want to keep the tickets then try and sell the tickets for a massive amount of money which is what the company is trying to avoid by making it a either or...Return it and get your refund or keep it and sell it or retain it as a souvenir...But if i am incorrect please enlighten me_


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 6, 2009)

^ I see...well I would be calling my credit card company to cancel the transaction if I had not even received the tickets...because I doubt they will discount the price because it will be worth far more than the face value paid.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 7, 2009)

Will any of you be watching the memorial tomorrow? Apparently, his body will be there on the stage. Isn't that fucked the fucking fuck up?

I already have a box of tissue prepared for tomorrow because I already know I'll be crying like a baby.


----------



## jayleelah (Jul 7, 2009)

I really hope that at the memorial he won't be there! 
Some say he got burried monday night. that would be better for the family.
Believe me, too many people around a loved one's body is so stressful. You can't say goodbye the way you want to.


----------



## User67 (Jul 7, 2009)

Congressman on Jackson: 'He Was a Pedophile' | TMZ.com

This guy really pisses me off! You would think that a congressman would have more important things to worry about than how much media coverage MJ is getting. What right does this guy who doesn't know MJ or anything that happened in his situation to call him a pedophile? What would he like for the media to cover? Maybe they should give more coverage on how politicians like to cheat on their wives & spend tax payers hard earned money on trips to visit their mistresses. Obviously this guy just wants attention.


----------



## MissResha (Jul 7, 2009)

first off, fuck that congressman dude. seriously.

anyway, im gonna try my BEST to get it together today. i already know im gonna be crying like heck. i've never been so distraught over a "celebrity" death before in my life. i was super hurt when Luther passed cuz he's my FAVORITE male vocalist ever after Marvin, but i have childhood memories of michael, and i just feel like his music helped raise me in some weird way. what a fucking loss. im so sad today.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Congressman on Jackson: 'He Was a Pedophile' | TMZ.com

This guy really pisses me off! You would think that a congressman would have more important things to worry about than how much media coverage MJ is getting. What right does this guy who doesn't know MJ or anything that happened in his situation to call him a pedophile? What would he like for the media to cover? Maybe they should give more coverage on how politicians like to cheat on their wives & spend tax payers hard earned money on trips to visit their mistresses. Obviously this guy just wants attention._

 
My thing with that is that I'm sure he's in no position to start throwing accusations and talking shit.  He's just a scandal away from being infamous.  Politicians do too much dirt to be righteous.


----------



## User67 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm gonna be such a mess today. I know I will be holding back tears all day at work. RIP MJ, I will miss you more than words can express......


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 7, 2009)

^ I agree...I have been doing pretty good for the past few days...I am sure today will bring back day one for me again......I just pray his soul is finally at peace now.


----------



## NernersHuman (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_first off, fuck that congressman dude. seriously.

anyway, im gonna try my BEST to get it together today. i already know im gonna be crying like heck. i've never been so distraught over a "celebrity" death before in my life. i was super hurt when Luther passed cuz he's my FAVORITE male vocalist ever after Marvin, but i have childhood memories of michael, and i just feel like his music helped raise me in some weird way. what a fucking loss. im so sad today._

 

What's Going On is seriously one of my favorite albums ever.

And apparently they're burying MJ at Forest Lawn?  They have notoriously tight security there, but I bet keeping those hordes back is going to be an enormous challenge.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 7, 2009)

guys, I went clubbing this past Saturday wearing a fedora MJ style (like the one he wears in smooth criminal). The DJ played Smooth Criminal and dedicated it to "the lady wearing a fedora" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it was so sweet but I wanted to cry. 

I'm still not used to MJ being dead. I don't want to watch the memorial


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 7, 2009)

Amazing memorial....All speakers were fantastic...the fans were great....It was just A+ all the way....Just when I heard one person speak and sing I thought okay that tore me up...then another person tore me up even more...It was just well organized and dignified....Every person that spoke and performed was exceptional...

And as Rep Shelia Jackson Lee said.. We live in the world where we believe in the Constitution...which reads....A man is innocent until proven guilty!


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 7, 2009)

^ yep same here...I was crying from the very beginning. Very touching. It's still so surreal.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 7, 2009)

It was wonderful. I cried a lot.
I cried because i'm in pain. My heart's literally aching. But i will smile even if my heart's aching.

The prayer was amazing. Amen. God bless you Michael.
I just can't believe you're gone, simply because you're not.


----------



## Willa (Jul 7, 2009)

When Paris spoke, I litteraly cried all over the place
At least nobody noticed here at the office... o_0

Very touching memorial


----------



## MissResha (Jul 7, 2009)

that was one of the hardest things for me to watch. i lost it when they brought out his casket. i lost it when Lionel sang. I lost it when Queen Latifah spoke. I rose to my feet when Al Sharpton spoke (i dont like him, but he delivered the truth today so he gets a pass lol). I cried watching his picture montage. I literally BURST into tears when Paris spoke.

still very surreal to me, but starting to sink in. 

LOVE YOU MIKE!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_that was one of the hardest things for me to watch. i lost it when they brought out his casket. i lost it when Lionel sang. I lost it when Queen Latifah spoke. I rose to my feet when Al Sharpton spoke (i dont like him, but he delivered the truth today so he gets a pass lol). I cried watching his picture montage. I literally BURST into tears when Paris spoke.

still very surreal to me, but starting to sink in. 

LOVE YOU MIKE!_

 
I said the same thing...I called my Mom and said, mommy you know I am not a fan of Al Sharpton...But he brought me to my knees today.....


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 7, 2009)

i watched on the abc website. i cried today because i was so emotional lol


----------



## alka1 (Jul 7, 2009)

the memorial was incredible.. just amazing to watch.

I'll be honest, I never thought his death would affect me as much as it has. I was shocked when I first heard the news of his death and now i'm sitting here crying my eyes out. I guess part of what makes it so sad is that not only was he was misunderstood by so many people but the media/tabloids were always so unfair with the way they judged him. 

thanks to this memorial people got a final glimpse of who Michael really was. The son, the brother, and the father of those 3 little kids.

I lost it when his daughter spoke.. and also, it was so sad to hear his brother say "maybe now, Michael, they will leave you alone.." when he was referring to the way the media treated him. 

we'll miss you, Michael.


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_the memorial was incredible.. just amazing to watch.

I'll be honest, I never thought his death would affect me as much as it has. I was shocked when I first heard the news of his death and now i'm sitting here crying my eyes out. I guess part of what makes it so sad is that not only was he was misunderstood by so many people but the media/tabloids were always so unfair with the way they judged him. 

thanks to this memorial people got a final glimpse of who Michael really was. The son, the brother, and the father of those 3 little kids.

I lost it when his daughter spoke.. and also, it was so sad to hear his brother say "maybe now, Michael, they will leave you alone.." when he was referring to the way the media treated him. 

we'll miss you, Michael._

 
definatly agree, when his daughter spoke I was in tears. and the part you quoted michaels brother on.. took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 7, 2009)

I am sitting here crying now as I read all of your posts.

This was just amazing.  The memorial was so well done and so well thought out, such a befitting way to memorialize him.  He was a man with a family and friends and I think that we all knew that but we forget it.  I loved seeing him through the eyes of the people he shared his life with.  I really hope he is watching all of this and he can really see how much he changed the world and how he touched people.  And I don't say that to be warm and sentimental.  I really hope that he can see the love that people have for him in his death that maybe we didn't show when he was alive.


----------



## NernersHuman (Jul 7, 2009)

Paris killed me. I just broke down bawling.

That one moment humanized him more than anything could; a little girl who loves her daddy.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 7, 2009)

I actually didn't cry as much as I expected. I just teared up, constantly wiping the tears away with my sleeve, but no actual bawling.

Then Paris spoke and I seriously just burst into tears. I completely lost it. I'm tearing up just thinking about it.

It was such a beautiful memorial and I'm glad his family was there, including his kids. 
Now that we all got a good view of his kids, I can definitely see that they are black. Thay have to be his biological children.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 7, 2009)

^My thought exactly...They may not be his but they are def bi-racial kids ...so not buying the dermatologist and the Ms Rowe mix...the oldest son...if he is not his he damn sure has the same  look as he did ... I kept going dang he looks like Michael


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_^My thought exactly...They may not be his but they are def bi-racial kids ...so not buying the dermatologist and the Ms Rowe mix...*the oldest son...if he is not his he damn sure has the same  look as he did ... I kept going dang he looks like Michael*_

 
Yeah! me too! it's incredible..


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 7, 2009)

If you look at pictures of Michael as a kid and pictures of Prince, they're facial features are very similar: the eyes, the nose, and the jaw. Paris looks more like his ex-wife. And regarding their skin and hair color, if you look at pictures of Jermaine's son, Jermajesty (lol), his mother is darker that Debbie Rowe and he is fairly light skinned and has straight hair. It must be a trait in the Jackson family.

Also, his kids are very good-looking. Prince is very handsome, Paris is gorgeous, and Blanket is just adorable!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 7, 2009)

I actually thought Blanket looked like him more than the other two.  But honestly it doesn't matter.  I don't think the kids are biologically his but he raised them as his own and he clearly loved them and they felt loved.  There are so many people who love and care for kids that aren't biologically theirs everyday.  It's a story because he lied about it but it's not a novel concept, especially in Hollywood now.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well I was adopted by my father when I was two and he is my Daddy...and their is no amount of blood that could make him more my father...the funny thing is everyone has always said I look just like my father...the same goes for my son...He was adopted by my husband and that is daddy....it really takes more than a sperm donor to be a true father or mother for that matter. So if you ask my dad who my father is he will say he is my father without hesitation no further explanation the same with my husband regarding our son...not that they are being untruthful...just how they see it


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 7, 2009)

I believe that some people just go to heaven because of their good deeds/works on earth. MJ was compassionate and emphatetic to a fault. God put his on this earth for us to witness, to see the persecution, the judgment and then took him back to tell us something. 

I think God told me today in song:

We are the world/Heal the world. We all are struggling but giving a dollar to the man on the street, voluntee and looking outside of your own self in this recession that has gripped us around the world, he told me today, to wake back up people.

Gone to soon. Tell your loved ones that you love them, today.

Human Nature. We are all sinners but in the end we are just dust in the wind and I do good works and with pureness of heart, I will know why everything is done in due time when I return to (God, Allah, Yahweh, Ishvara or whatever name you choose to call).


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 7, 2009)

On a different note, Al Sharpton is usually funny to me as of late. Since Obama was running he has showed tremendous discipline in staying out of the way.

But today, Al Sharpton told the TRUTH. 
When he said "There was nothing strange about your daddy. It was strange what your daddy had to deal with, but he dealt with it."

I stood up at my desk and started clapping. Those kids needed to hear that.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Well I was adopted by my father when I was two and he is my Daddy...and their is no amount of blood that could make him more my father...the funny thing is everyone has always said I look just like my father...the same goes for my son...He was adopted by my husband and that is daddy....it really takes more than a sperm donor to be a true father or mother for that matter. So if you ask my dad who my father is he will say he is my father without hesitation no further explanation the same with my husband regarding our son...not that they are being untruthful...just how they see it_

 
I think that's a little different, Tish.  If I am not mistaken Michael claimed that those were his biological children.  He was asked point blank and if they are not there lies the untruth.  Like I said, he loved those kids and raised them and for that they are his children and he was their father.

On another note, I am going to go back and watch Al Sharpton's segment.  I fast forwarded through it when I played it back but in light of what everyone is saying it may be worth watching.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jul 8, 2009)

Michael haunts me.

He will haunt me for some time to come on various levels. 

The spell of magic he cast on me during the eighties is so completely vivid, so clear, as if it was yesterday.

You listened to his atmospheric _Thriller _album in the dark and he took you away while you were being hypnotized by the tricks being played on the lights of the stereo equalizer. Pure MAGIC!

You really don't know what to be fascinated with more - his music, or his voice, but the both of them together...

Michael will haunt me for as long as it will take me to wrap my head around this tragedy, and that's fine by me because I will never accept it, as much as I will never understand it.

My favorite of his - is his lullaby to Ben. Completely burned upon my soul that song.

Thank you, _Michael_, for giving us music we can feel. We are immeasurably rich because of it.   

Michael will be Peaceful, but he won't be resting. He has a lot of work to do on the other side!



P.S.

_Stevie Wonder is my HERO! 
_ His memorial song contribution for Michael _"Never Dreamed You'd Leave in Summer"_ was his _"Candle In The Wind". _I get the shivers everytime I hear Stevie sing it for him. So incredibly amazing! Bless you Mr. Wonder!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am sitting here crying now as I read all of your posts.

This was just amazing. The memorial was so well done and so well thought out, such a befitting way to memorialize him. He was a man with a family and friends and I think that we all knew that but we forget it. I loved seeing him through the eyes of the people he shared his life with. I really hope he is watching all of this and he can really see how much he changed the world and how he touched people. And I don't say that to be warm and sentimental. I really hope that he can see the love that people have for him in his death that maybe we didn't show when he was alive._

 
That's what we were saying over here. we hope he can see how much people loved him. I have not cry that hard in a long long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## User67 (Jul 8, 2009)

What a beautiful memorial. I think that Michael would have been so proud to see what an amazing job they did for him. I cried pretty much through out the show, but especially when they wheeled out his casket & when Paris spoke. I'm also not a huge Sharpton fan, but I completely agreed with & appreciated everything he had to say. I'm still a bit teary this morning & I'm sure my eyes are pretty swollen from crying last night. I love you Michael & I miss you so much.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 8, 2009)

The memorial service was probably one of the most touching events I have ever had the chance to see. There was so much love for Michael. There is _still_ so much love for him. I still can't believe he is gone. I'm not usually an emotional person but I was moved to tears by the service on more than one occasion. Jennifer Hudson singing Will You Be There, Jermaine singing Smile, Marlon speaking at the end and Paris crying were just too much.

He sure had amazing gifts. Not just his talent but his ability to bring together so many different people and different cultures. I LOVE you Michael and will miss you. Thank you for giving so much to the world!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 8, 2009)

michael's memorial service was beautiful. i was pretty much teared up through the whole thing but usher, jermaine jackson, and paris jackson made me lose it a few times.
and al sharpton's speech....... AMAZING. i loved it. the part i loved the most was directed towards his children "i want michael's 3 kids to know their daddy wasn't strange. what was strange was what he had to put up with"

loved it

R.I.P. MICHAEL. You are truly happy now


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 8, 2009)

Today is a better day for me...maybe because it is not on the news every 5 mins....or maybe because I am still reflecting on how great his memorial tribute was. He would have been so happy....

In life I think the public/fans demand to know too much of celebrities personal business..when it is not their business to know...The only thing that was inportant about Michael Jackson is that he brought great music, great performances and great joy through his talent to so many people around the world. 
Decisions he made regarding his personal life choices that has no affect on other people are his and God's burdens to bear.  So I personally don't see what it matters what he did regarding his kids. plastic surgery etc......What is important as far as we should be concerned is what he brought to our lives...which is a lot of Joy and good music for the past 40 years for me!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Today is a better day for me...maybe because it is not on the news every 5 mins....or maybe because I am still reflecting on how great his memorial tribute was. He would have been so happy....

In life I think the public/fans demand to know too much of celebrities personal business..when it is not their business to know...The only thing that was inportant about Michael Jackson is that he brought great music, great performances and great joy through his talent to so many people around the world. 
Decisions he made regarding his personal life choices that has no affect on other people are his and God's burdens to bear. So I personally don't see what it matters what he did regarding his kids. plastic surgery etc......What is important as far as we should be concerned is what he brought to our lives...which is a lot of Joy and good music for the past 40 years for me!_

 
that is so true!!! the countless interviews on what he's done to his face. it's no one's business!! whether he's had the alleged 2 nose jobs or the 25 facial surgeries some plastic surgeons speculate him to have had. he's said all the time about being teased about his nose being big and it obviously had a huge impact on him so there should be no surprise that he worked on it. i personally feel it was extreme but what i feel is irrelevent. we have no idea how severely he may have been effected by that. especially coming from his dad. we expect to be teased growing up by kids in school and our other peers. not to come home and receive the same treatment there as well. they ask about him bleaching his skin. well they should have asked themselves what they would do if they were in a situation where vitiligo was ruining the melanocytes  and causing them to appear patchy. if michael walked around with patches of his own skin and even bigger patches of extremely white skin the media STILL would have had some negative shit to say about it. can you blame him for evening out his skintone?? not to mention the man had lupus which when you have flares you get the butterfly rashes across your face. then there was talks about him wearing wigs, totally ignoring the fact that this man suffered 3rd degree burns on his scalp in 1983 when his head caught on fire. skin that has suffered 3rd degree burns doesn't grow hair but none of that was taken into account. he got a lot of shit regarding his looks from the media and the bottom line was that it was really no ones business. i can't imagine somebody interviewing me and asking how many plastic  surgeries i've had and why or if i bleach my skin because i'm ashamed of being black (which is what a lot of tabloids and media used say and shiteous assumption at that) and whats up with my hair. that man took a lot of shit and still did what the did. i admire him and i freakin love michael for remaining a kind and giving man through all that.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 8, 2009)

and tish, LOVE the pics in your signature. SO CUTE!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Ladybug!! 

Man if I had the money and I could have kept from being patchy and just had all the melanin removed from my skin I would have too...Unfortunately most people with vitiligo don't have those type of funds to have those options ... Now all the PS...yeap those were personal choices I guess...Only he knows why he chose those extremes 

YouTube - Michael Jackson and Vitiligo


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 8, 2009)

^^ it was so sad!! we know he didn't do that shit for shit's and giggles. the mans whole BODY was uneven. and he's a huge celebrity... i mean, that was probably his only option. 
he was SO pretty though when thriller came out. OMG!! he was hot. i hated jerry curls but i would have dated him and that curl. lol!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 9, 2009)

This music video made me cry yesterday:
YouTube - Eddie Murphy & Michael Jackson - Whatzupwitu

Look how playful and adorable Michael was and how much fun he seemed to be having!
Even Eddie Murphy's corny-ness couldn't save me from bawling my eyes out.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 9, 2009)

i thought this was funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W6ewKWU064

this one is SUPER funny. michael was KILLING IT! and watch chris tucker come out!!!
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FELcJ3vqBlk

another hilarious one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STHlpaF1MVc


----------



## jennifer. (Jul 9, 2009)

hey everyone, just an update.  i was lucky enough to be in l.a. the past week during a friend's business trip so my daughter & i had time to see all the mj related stuff while we were there.  hollywood was definitely mj crazy this week.  it was very surreal.  

i registered to get tickets to his memorial but was unfortunately denied.  anyway, i thought you guys might enjoy seeing these pictures.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  most were taken at the house he was at when he passed away & the other is his star on hollywood blvd.  

* i apologize for the quality.  had to take these with my phone since i was a dummy & forgot my real camera!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jul 19, 2009)

I really wish people were kinder to Michael when he was alive. It took him dying and his doctor coming out on Larry King saying he had Vitligo for some people to believe it. Why didn't some people believe it when it came out of his mouth? It bothered Michael *so* much to have so many people saying and believing he didn't want to be black. This man was a very proud African American. He was a black history *nut*. It really makes me angry that he couldn't be beleived when he was alive. 

Also, I just want to say a big thank you to everyone in this thread who had alot of really great and truthful things to say. So much is misunderstood about the 1993 "settlement". Alot of people don't realize that the first suit the Chandler family filed against him was for molestation....and Michael TURNED IT DOWN! But that isn't ever mentioned in the media. When he turned that down, the chandlers (Well, Evan, anyway) came back at him with a suit claiming Negligence without *one* mention of sexual misconduct or molestation of any kind. Evan claimed negligence occured at Neverland. Well, in the 2003 trial, a document was entered into evidence that pointed out that Home Owner insurance can take over (and quite possibly did) civil suits claiming negligence which occur in the home (Like if someone slips on ice on your property and they sue you-Home Owner's Insurance pays them) and settle them over the protests of the Owner (Michael Jackson.) 

Unfortunately, Michael couldn't ever come out and point out all these things because of the confidentiality agreement considering the boy's age at the time. So...Alot of that whole thing was manipulated in the media to make Michael look like he settled out of guilt. 

But anyway, It was really nice for me to see so many sweet, loving and respectful comments in this thread Thank you guys-it really made me feel alot better after being bombarded with the negativity in the media. God Bless you guys!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 19, 2009)

^^ Not believing him and believing all the lies sold more magazines and was more news worthy.....Ironic how after the boy who came out said it was all a lie his father made him tell for money regarding the child molestaion charges...No more talk has even been whispered by all the people so quick to call him a Pedophile...Yet the talk went on 10 years before even when he was found Not Guilty....Funny how the truth really makes people quiet as church mice, when they were so quick to point the finger before.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't think anyone thinks he was any more normal at his time of death than they did a year ago.  I doubt much has changed as far as respective perspective.  It's just there's no point debating it now. Those who want to anoint him, will. Those who don't, won't.


----------



## User27 (Jul 19, 2009)

****


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 19, 2009)

ohnotheydidnt: Michael Jackson Neverland Ranch -- The Raid Photos

it looks like trailer house furniture. =/


----------



## aziajs (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_ohnotheydidnt: Michael Jackson Neverland Ranch -- The Raid Photos

it looks like trailer house furniture. =/_

 
The way he was living surprised me.  At first I thought the pics were taken after they had gone through and raided the house because I know how the cops trash a house when they raid it.  But, I was watching video of the raid and they were going from room to room with some of his staff and the place was just a mess.  It reminded me a little of those chicks from Grey Gardens.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_This will one will throw you for a loop. I'm the same person who posted that I was a fan of his until those allegations came out and that it changed my view of him. I won't lie and say I feel any different about the way he lived his lifestyle but did stay off Specktra and avoid talking about it in a negative way since I posted on here originally. Instead of putting out views that might be too much for people to handle, I went and purchased the memorial since I missed it originally. It's sad that Baltimore has it available on dvd already but I watched it and cried through at least half of it. I pretty much said as a child, I loved this man to death and I should at least show enough respect to see if he was given a fair send off. 

He was and to be honest, Brooke Shields made me cry with her stories of what he was like and her quips about it. I even cried when Al Sharpton spoke because of the way he addressed his kids and I cried when John Mayer played the instrumental of Human Nature. I cried when his brother sang Smile and I broke down immensely when his daughter spoke. In all honesty, I may not have full understanding of what his life became after the first allegations but I made sure not to spew negativity when people could be too sensitive and do something rash.

I also bought the video collections Greatest Hits and bought something called History on Film 2. I missed a song by him because I stopped listening to his music and now I can say I at least got to hear it....yes, thank BET for bringing it to my attention. I had never heard the song They Don't Care About Us but the prison video Spike Lee directed is probably one of the most powerful I've seen this year...raised fists and all. 

I can be mature enough to say the man made a lot of statements with his music and that was at least a plus out of the confusion his life became. I was kind of miffed that a friend wanted me to burn the discs so he could sell them but I opted out of that as it's going on other places regardless. The amount of vendors downtown even now is completely morbid and uncalled for but you can't stop people from doing what they're doing. Before anybody gets mad, I was not able to see the memorial except through youtube and I wanted to see it in entirity...not out of morbid curiosity but to see that the man be celebrated at least for something when the news was already talking about who was going to get the kids. I don't support bootlegging usually but go figure, someone else profited immensely off me wanting to be respectful....greedy people are coming further out of the woodworks every week it seems.

I did end up buying a Jackson 5 album that someone remixed because they were songs that I loved as a child....if you come across something called The Stripped Mixes 2009, the vocals are clearer than I ever remember hearing as a child. I've listened to it off and on and just, it's amazing. Now I'd stay away from the Living with Michael Jackson documentary if you're a fan because that one even shocked me. Just giving you a warning because it's all over youtube and people in this thread really wouldn't approve but that's just my opinion._

 
*most* fans have seen the Martin Bashir documentary.The only thing I can tell you about that is Uri Gellar basically sold Michael jackson to Martin bashir for 200,000 dollars and convinced Michael to do this. Martin twisted *everything*. I suggest you take a look at the special "Living with Michael Jackson Take Two: The Footage You were never meant to see" if you want to be fair about it. The only think really shocking part of the Martin bashir documentary is his two faced lying. He contradicts statements in his voice over during his orginal program to statements he made to Michael that Michael's camera crew filmed. Michael films *everything*, and Martin knew he was filming their interviews as well.

He also left out *so* many things that made Michael look really good. From explaining the bay/balcony incident(When Michael said yes, it wasn't his finest moment but it lasted two seconds and he did know better but he didn't realize the baby's legs were over the rail.) To Michael discussing Vitligo, the rumours he takes female hormones, the rumours he is gay, etc etc.
 There's also alot of footage that was shown in the court room that no one saw unless you were there in the court room. Michael and Bashir discussing The problem with catholics and the molestation allegations against leaders in the catholic church (Michael said how they were in big trouble, how sad it was, how it happens alot in orthadox mormon religon, etc etc- Things a pedophile would not say, in other words,lol)
Also some funny moments that were unfortunately edited out by Bashir because Michael was being cute *rolls eyes* Michael talked about liking flying because he liked how the stewardesses took care of him and was teasing Martin about flight attendants and Martin basically trying to steer the convo back to Plastic surgery or something stupid. 
 I'm not being biased, I'm talking from a place that knows a little somethin' somethin' about the whole incident.

The Raid Photos.... If you guys saw Neverland in it's prime when Michael was living there with his children it was amazing. Seriously guys, think for a minute-how the hell would that be the everyday state of his house when he had a bunch of maids and employees who kept the whole place nice and neat?  But I know he had moved a bunch of stuff from storage back to neverland shortly before the surprise raid so that probably accounted for some of the mess. But what throws most people off are the manniqueins and people find it creepy that he has them all around the house. They'd always make me jump out of my skin cuz you'd think they were real,LOL, But it was kind of a psychological thing. He was always a lonely guy and so he had mannaquins around so he felt he was never alone. In all honestly though, people always talked about how reclusive he was but he really did enjoy being with his friends and family and he would go on vacations with Brett Ratner, Chris tucker and some close family friends and his kids had playmates and things so the media is wrong about them never being around other children. Also-I just wanted to throw this out there....be careful in what you listen/watch and believe because alot of the media are using gossip sites and tabloids like the sun as their source,lol. 

For people who like Michael Jackson or would perhaps like to see a different side of him other than what the media shows you, you should you tube "Michael jackson's Private Home Movies" It's a special he did, oh, about 6 or 7 years ago. He filmd it and narrarated it when he was recovering from some health problems but it a fantastic special-it's funny and sweet. If you guys watch it, let me know what you think!! 


Alot of people don't know that the investigators went into places they didn't even have warrents for,lol. Ya'll should see this *fantastic* lecture Tom mesearu did at Harvard. Seeing that lecture changed alot of people's minds. Santa Barbabra had more man power and had more detectives raiding Neverland than they have on a sereal killer case. *blinks* Unbelievable

But Michael generally didn't let maids clean his childrens' rooms because they had chores to do and keeping their room nice was one of them, LOL. Michael was really firm in not wanting his kids to be spoiled-but he did spoil them some on birthdays and holidays because he couldn't help himself, LoL. 

Neverland was really beautiful though and he had some incredible art and incredible furniture. (Although I will be the first to admit alot of his taste was tacky but that was who he was so it was endearing at the same time,LoL) My mom wanted this cherry wood and green leather chair he had-it was carved and realllly beautiful. My mom and him actually had really similar taste in furniture and my step dad and him has the whole love of magic in common so he was always after Michael's magic tricks. But yeah anyway....

"Before you judge me, try hard to love me-look within your heart, then ask....Have you seen my childhood?"- Childhood, Michael Jackson


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jul 20, 2009)

An Article you should check out:

This article was written by award winning inestigative journalist (you know-a real award winning investigative journalists-not the ones who just claim to be,LMAO) GQ Article – WAS MICHAEL JACKSON FRAMED?  THE FLOACIST And yeah, those tapes mentioned in the artcile *do* exist and you can hear clips of them on youtube from various news reports. After they leaked to the media, the chandlers wanted nothing to do with a criminal investigation and filed a civil suit.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's the first part of that special I was talking about "Michael Jackson's private Home Movies" 

YouTube - Michael Jackson - Private home movies 1

And part 2
YouTube - Michael Jackson - Private home movies 2
^ I love Elizabeth This is so sad to watch now but still sweet
There's more parts but I'm not gonna put them all up.


----------



## alka1 (Jul 20, 2009)

MissBritt - Thank you so much for your posts and for the videos you attached. I did read about the Bashir interview and the fact that he twisted Michael's words. Apparently Michael wasn't happy with the way the interview was edited and presented to the public. And now that I see the video of him holding his baby over the balcony I can definitely understand why he didn't see the rail. He should've been more careful of course, but the way he was holding the baby he couldn't see how close or how low the rail was in front of him.

There's a scene in the Bashir interview that really stuck out to me.. When they're in the car and some guy starts dancing in the middle of the street. Michael bursts out laughing in a way I had never heard him before. It reminded me of Brooke Shields and the words she had for Michael at his memorial. Another sweet moment was when he was holding and feeding Blanket... you could tell he really loved and cared for his children.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_MissBritt - Thank you so much for your posts and for the videos you attached. I did read about the Bashir interview and the fact that he twisted Michael's words. Apparently Michael wasn't happy with the way the interview was edited and presented to the public. And now that I see the video of him holding his baby over the balcony I can definitely understand why he didn't see the rail. He should've been more careful of course, but the way he was holding the baby he couldn't see how close or how low the rail was in front of him.

There's a scene in the Bashir interview that really stuck out to me.. When they're in the car and some guy starts dancing in the middle of the street. Michael bursts out laughing in a way I had never heard him before. It reminded me of Brooke Shields and the words she had for Michael at his memorial. Another sweet moment was when he was holding and feeding Blanket... you could tell he really loved and cared for his children._

 
Thank you, sweetie! Yeah, Michael did have a fantastic laugh-very very contagious. He loved laughing. When Michael was backstage at the Bambi Awards in germany, Bashir was with him and Bashir clapped for some reason and Michael got a giggle fit over it because Bashir did it sooo loud and that tickled Michael,LOL. 

He freely admitted that the Balcony thing was a mistake and that it was by far his finest moment. He said "I knew better and I didn't know Blanket's legs were over the rail" etc etc. He also said he understood why people got upset because he has seen parent throw their kids up in the air and catch them and it always made him nervous. He got pretty well ribbed over that incident,lol, even though the incident with Steve Irwin holding his child while feeding a croc was really glossed over- He didn't get nearly as much crap as Michael did and after Steve passed away, they didn't play the footage from it over and over again the way they're doing with Michael and the balcony.

Oh, btw, just wanted to vent something. I'm ticked that so many of Michael's friends/family's photos are being stolen and sold from private facebook accounts. What the hell is wrong with people? I'm sick of seeing them-I mean-some friends gave some photos to people to show on tv/magazines or whatever but.... Arggggh! Some friends that had their photos stolen are suing tmz though so....just goes to show you how slimey tmz can be,lol


----------



## User67 (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissBrittB87* 

 
_Here's the first part of that special I was talking about "Michael Jackson's private Home Movies" 

YouTube - Michael Jackson - Private home movies 1

And part 2
YouTube - Michael Jackson - Private home movies 2
^ I love Elizabeth This is so sad to watch now but still sweet
There's more parts but I'm not gonna put them all up._

 
First off, thanks so much for sharing this & for all the information you have shared with us. I wanted to know if you know if this video is available for purchase somewhere?


----------



## User67 (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I don't think anyone thinks he was any more normal at his time of death than they did a year ago.  I doubt much has changed as far as respective perspective.  It's just there's no point debating it now. Those who want to anoint him, will. Those who don't, won't._

 
Oops, double post!


----------



## User67 (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I don't think anyone thinks he was any more normal at his time of death than they did a year ago.  I doubt much has changed as far as respective perspective.  It's just there's no point debating it now. Those who want to anoint him, will. Those who don't, won't._

 
Normal means different things to different people, who are we to say what is normal for someone else? Especially someone whom we don't even know. I'll quote Al Sharpton's message to Michael's children at his Memorial service "Wasn't nothing strange about your Daddy, it was strange what he had to put up with!"

All I know is that I loved him through all the ups & downs. My opinion of him never changed. And it breaks my heart that he is gone.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_ 
There's a scene in the Bashir interview that really stuck out to me.. When they're in the car and some guy starts dancing in the middle of the street. Michael bursts out laughing in a way I had never heard him before. It reminded me of Brooke Shields and the words she had for Michael at his memorial. Another sweet moment was when he was holding and feeding Blanket... you could tell he really loved and cared for his children._

 
omg i LOVE that part of the interview! that just tells you michael was probably a clown at home. lol! you could tell he loved laughing, joking and having a good time.
it's all still so sad tho because those times of laughing and playing around aren't enough to overcome a deep depression. he seemed like such a sweet sweet person but was condemned constantly because he was so eccentric ya know?
but he is truly happy now. i believe his kids made him the happiest father on this earth but after years of depression and living with serious diseases that people made fun of him for and addictions to pain killers and being defamed by horrible allegations not once but TWICE for the whole world to see........... that man was living with a shitload of turmoil in him..... i can't even begin to imagine the pain he's felt.
all this bullshit but still such a great talent and performer. NEVER will there be another.
that man was genius


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_First off, thanks so much for sharing this & for all the information you have shared with us. I wanted to know if you know if this video is available for purchase somewhere?_

 
It unfortunately was never officially released on dvd or anything. It aired on fox years ago as a special. Hopefully they will release it. If you'd like, I'd be more than willing to send you a copy of it-free of charge, of course. Just pm me if you're interested

And Lauren and alka, Michael loved to laugh. Sometimes he'd get "the giggles" and be unable to stop laughing. Unfortunately, this happened once during an interview with a Japanese Journalist. I thiiiink there's footage of that on you tube somewhere. His laugh is infectious to say the least. He did deal with an awful lot in his life and he was incredibly strong. 

I think it's sad that often, people didn't see him for what he really was. A very sweet, funny, generous man who was very much a child at heart in a lot of ways but also *very* much a man in alot of ways too. He was honestly generous to a fault. When fans would wait outside hotels, he'd have a bunch of pizzas ordered and sent out to them, or if it was cold, he'd send them hot cocoa, he'd throw blankets and pillows from the hotel to them so they were comfortable-which he later had to reinburse the hotel for, of course,LOL. This is not mentioning the incredible and extremely hands on charity work he did. He didn't just give money. He gave his time and he gave of himself. People often think he was a child in a man's body and that's completely untrue. He never claimed to be a child, he said he believed there was alot people could learn from children and it was good to be "Child-like" not childish but child-like, he LOVED fun. He was a very mature, intelligent, red blooded man though too. He was quite flirtacious in his own reserved and gentlemanly way. He had an awful lot of respect for women though and that's why he never went on telivision very often and discuss his sex life or who he dated or did not date, which seems to be something celebrities do all the time these days...He just was not that type of person and was from a completely different generation.

I also think alot of people misunderstood the whole "sharing beds" thing. Firstly, he never ever said-on the Martin Bashir doc.-that he slept in the bed with the kid. He slept on the floor and gave the bed to the kid, his brother and sister. His close friend, Frank Cascio an adult and long time friend of Michael's was there the whole time as well. But the DA in the case named him, Mike La Perruque ( A long time bodyguard of Michael's and a retired Police Sergeant-a very credible witness for the defense) and several other well informed, morally sound witnesses for the defense  *unindicted* co-conspirator so they couldn't testify or were very limited in what they could say in Michael's defense.

 I'd like to point out as well, as the sister of a detective (who unfortunately for some time believed Michael to be guilty having not met him/talked to him/spent time with him himself at that point),lol-that Michael admired police an awful lot. (Unfortunately, he had some crappy experiences with some) His mentor, long time head of security and basically a father to Michael-a man named Bill Bray was a retired police officer who was literally with Michael *everywhere*. Michael visited police stations around the country and world and they'd give him "Special Officer" badges. He took photos with police, ran with milatary and police. He really admired them and loved to talk with them. Because he looked up to Bill bray so much. (Bill passed away a few years ago:-( ) Michael's security were often retired or off duty police. *This* is what made my brother-my cynical, detective brother-stop and think, look into the charges and accusations against Michael, read about them-Not the bs articles by biased media but journalists like Linda Duetcsh. And he same to the conclusion Michael was an innocent man. 

But beyond all that, I wanted to point out that something that baffles me is why no one mentions about sharing his bed with kids. (And plenty of adults-including Liz taylor, LMAO and family friends, whoever-everyone would pile in his bed and watch a movie or something) Michael lived in a two bedroom home with 5 brothers and three sisters. Michael slept in the same bed as his brothers for *years*. Even when they were on the road before all the groupie crap started going down, Michael *still* shared a bed with his brothers because there were so damned many of them! LOL Michael and sharing his bed was not a sexual thing in every instance. I'm not saying he never had sex in his bed,lOL-It just was NOT with children. 

I hope my long replies on the subject of Michael are not annoying, and I hope if they are getting on people's nerves that they will just choose not the read them. Because I honestly feel the need to express all of this. Now more than ever, it's difficult for me to see some of the negative and downright disgusting things people are saying in the media and in the public in general. Oh-and anyone who wanted to read a book about Michael, if you go into the store and see Michael Jackson: Unmasked by Ian Halprnin, DON'T WASTE YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY. This guys is ridiculous and soooo tabloidish. This same man has been reporting on his sleazy website that Angelina Jolie is sexually attracted to plants, animals, and her own children and has had incestuous relationships her whole life. So....I mean, he's beyond ridiculous. He claims to have become a hair dresser to get close to Michael Jackson,LOL, when Michael had a hair and makeup artist he used consistently for close to 30 years. Lisa Campbell wrote two really good books on Michael, "On the Record" is a fabulous one, Michael's own books "Moonwalk" and "Dancing the dream are also fantastic. They are out of print now and extremely expensive but you can go on You'll Always Be Remembered Michael Jackson and read both books there. 

Anyway, I'll shut up for now,LOL!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 21, 2009)

^^ your replies are long as hell but i don't mind them. lol!! i cannot stomach this man who has published "unmasked". it's just sickening to me....


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL! I know they are, ugh,LOL. But I feel there's so much said negatively towards him-I might as well rant,lol. 

But yeah, I have noooo idea why Ian is being taken seriously enough to go on shows and talk like he knows anything. He's a sleaze ball who basically says everyone in hollywood is gay. Like-85%. It's ridiculous. Like he would have any definite facts to know that.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissBrittB87* 

 
_LOL! I know they are, ugh,LOL. But I feel there's so much said negatively towards him-I might as well rant,lol. 

But yeah, I have noooo idea why Ian is being taken seriously enough to go on shows and talk like he knows anything. He's a sleaze ball who basically says everyone in hollywood is gay. Like-85%. It's ridiculous. Like he would have any definite facts to know that._

 

the thing that sucks though is that people will believe negative shit before they believe positive things you know? for disgusting people like him, what better way to make money than to drag someone of michael's status through the mud. especially in death.
i've never thought the man was gay to begin with but if michael were gay??? not that it's an issue being gay but that shit would have been out everywhere and HUGE! and i'm not talking the national enquirer stories who at this moment is claiming michelle is pissed because of baracks alleged gay lover. i'm talking big stories. coming from the actual person being him or someone he was actually involved with. when there's money involved and you're dealing with snakes, why would these people give their "story" to someone else for THAT person to make money off of rather than trying to sell that crappy story themselves so THEY can get paid, ya know? michael may have left himself vulnerable to be accused twice of molesting those dumbass kids but he wouldn't have been dumb enough to just go around doing that as freely as this guy is saying. and i'm not referring to the gay part. there is nothing wrong with being gay. i'm referring to how ian is making it seem like michael was some huge whore who was always out with prostitutes and meeting people in damn near quarantine hotels. give me a fucking break...... and saying how he liked to dress as a woman. michael resembled a female already because he wore those long luscious wigs. it had nothing to do with him wanting to LOOK like a female. shit, he needed a wig. and given his past and what has always been trademark for him, he'd need a long straight one or a long curly one. can you imagine mike walking around with a box wig??? or a teenie weenie afro? he'd look stupid as hell! so yeah, long wig it is.
if michael was gay, then whatever but to throw it out there and accuse him of the other shit while he isn't even fresh in a grave yet??? he's a sick opportunist
not saying he should wait til he's buried. i'm just using that to show that he is an opportunist.


----------



## User27 (Jul 21, 2009)

****


----------



## alka1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_omg i LOVE that part of the interview! that just tells you michael was probably a clown at home. lol! you could tell he loved laughing, joking and having a good time.
it's all still so sad tho because those times of laughing and playing around aren't enough to overcome a deep depression. he seemed like such a sweet sweet person but was condemned constantly because he was so eccentric ya know?
but he is truly happy now. i believe his kids made him the happiest father on this earth but after years of depression and living with serious diseases that people made fun of him for and addictions to pain killers and being defamed by horrible allegations not once but TWICE for the whole world to see........... that man was living with a shitload of turmoil in him..... i can't even begin to imagine the pain he's felt.
all this bullshit but still such a great talent and performer. NEVER will there be another.
that man was genius_

 
yeah, I had to rewind the video to watch it again because I wasn't sure if that was him laughing. And didn't your heart just break when he took his kids to the zoo? How he and his children were immediately swarmed by hundreds of people... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





something Whoopi said earlier today : "That's part of fame. ... That's one of the things people don't realize that people can write whatever they want - and you spend a lifetime trying to say 'I actually didn't say this'" The media can write a bunch of bs and people will just eat it up. They believe everything they read.. and with Michael, it wasn't just the US media talking.. it was the media around the world - across the globe.

also wanted to add this - I just heard Barbara Walters read a quote by Michael Jackson in which he describes how his father abused him. Barbara was like 'this makes me want to cry..'; I wanted to cry as well. ugh


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_All the videos and books are available for download through isohunt. There must be at least 500 new files that people are file sharing with Michael Jackson alone. I don't know if females on here know about file torrents and peer to peer sharing but that's how people obtain the videos to put onto youtube sometimes. People are downloading that Living with Michael Jackson documentary like crazy so go figure. There's the home videos and various concert tours throughout his career and his whole discography. I just saw Dangerous and Bad and a slew of others. Books are in the pdf form to be opened up and read on computers.

Yes, I know downloading from sites like that is copyright infringement so I'm giving the warning. I was curious so I looked and I'm pretty computer savvy for a girl. A lot of those files have to be scanned upon download to avoid viruses overtaking your computer and a potential crash. I know Specktra doesn't endorse nor support that site because it's still theft of an original artists' work. I am noticing that it hits isohunt and then bang miraculously appears on youtube so people are pirating alot of his works and videos. The Fox special is uploaded on their already from god knows who and has 1400 some seeds and downloads. 

MissBrittB87, I know that by the day, these files are getting added and some of it isn't all in a positive light. The fans and the vultures alike are swapping and downloading files like crazy but some are probably downloading to sell. The burned documentaries and concerts are selling for $5 a piece here in Baltimore but I don't know about other cities. Shoot, copy of Bruno is $5 so I know we're quick with stuff. Literally, there's either vendors or bootleggers downloading those, putting them on disc and selling them around the Inner Harbor and downtown....freaking crazy.

First it was fake MAC all downtown and now it's Michael Jackson knock off discs everywhere. I don't think any portion of his career can't be bought as of this point. You're a die hard fan but most people are looking at the commercial value of his death and you and Lauren can't change that. The Billboard charts since his death should say that alone but the illegal side is making just as much money. His stories sell, as well as music and videos, even pictures so there's not much that is going to change. Go to Ebay and type in Michael Jackson memorial tickets and they even have fake tickets and bracelets available for sale. Why a fan would sell them I don't know but he's already for sale on Ebay in mass amount just like anywhere else. I'd just chalk it up to it's gonna happen and there's not a thing people can do about it...most you can do is get angry but it's still going to be there._

 
i don't really understand the purpose of throwing my name in there. i'm very aware of that but it doesn't change how i feel about that guy (ian) who wrote the book. that was the whole point of me calling him a sick opportunist. when money is involved, people will do whatever to get it. michael is making a shitload of money in death on his own but anyone who's an opportunist will be doing the same thing.
you didn't have to tell me any of this you just wrote because i've been youtubing michael for at least 3 hours a day for the past month almost. lol! and the people who are stealing/downloading these things are making it possible for me to do so. ive been watching old videos and googling and looking up stuff people have uploaded to the internet. i've seen things ppl are trying to sell and i won't front for a moment like i haven't wanted a keychain or the coffee mug i keep seeing. ha!
while i think selling off memorabilia and old music and interviews he's done is totally different than writing a book about how he liked to fuck male prostitutes i'm not surprised ANY of this has happened and not worried about changing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i just think it's messed up. shit, he could be telling the truth but i highly doubt it which is why i think it's just sick. but who cares what i think. this man is making money and sitting nice while i have to balance my checkbook to see how much shit i can buy at wal-mart. lol!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_yeah, I had to rewind the video to watch it again because I wasn't sure if that was him laughing. And didn't your heart just break when he took his kids to the zoo? How he and his children were immediately swarmed by hundreds of people... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




something Whoopi said earlier today : "That's part of fame. ... That's one of the things people don't realize that people can write whatever they want - and you spend a lifetime trying to say 'I actually didn't say this'" The media can write a bunch of bs and people will just eat it up. They believe everything they read.. and with Michael, it wasn't just the US media talking.. it was the media around the world - across the globe._

 
exactly! that's just the sad part. ppl will believe bad shit before good shit so obviously that will sell quick as hell. always. that's why that guy wrote the book. i think it's sick what he's saying but like i just posted, he's sitting quite comfortable in the financial department. that's all that matters. anything with mike's name attached at this point will sell but some bad shit??? i can't even imagine how many copies that's sold....


----------



## User27 (Jul 21, 2009)

****


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_You're one of the few I've never had a negative word so it wasn't meant offensively. I was just saying that regardless of the story, truth or fiction, his name will sell. You seemed genuinely pissed in the post before that and yes, the people that are selling this are scum but wanted to say step back and see a lot of people in the whole scheme of things are being extraordinarily greedy right now. If I see the news involves something about his passing, I skip ahead so I don't see links to other articles or sites selling this or that. 
It wasn't me knocking you for having a view about some jerk that felt it was right to do further damage but I was trying to say just it's going to be everywhere for a while longer and I know you loved him as an artist but not everything is going to be pretty that's released. It seems predominantly negative to me with slices here and there of positive but I don't see people really fully coming to terms with it.

I was trying to say for a while longer it's going to be the mess it currently is so be careful of how you let it hit you. Seriously, I never had a reason to kiss up to you because sometimes we share the same views. It was me warning you that vultures are everywhere right now trying to sell a story and get their 15 minutes of fame and some are true and some are not. I look at the convenience of when the story "broke" and try to dodge newer news because some of it isn't news at all but fabrications. I was just kind of giving advice that no matter what, people can't change the entire situation and a lot of people are going to get angry but greed makes people do sick things and we don't have the power to change it. I know people that have quit following this all together because they got fed up seeing the slander or the new photos of this or the new story from this fired employee. It was me trying to warn you if anything that if you're sensitive to it, you're going to be weathering the storm for quite a while longer but don't let it drag you down because it will pass.

There was also a mild hint that certain sites had certain concerts and stuff but that was a vague deal. I mean I don't support copyright infringement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That was never meant to be slanderous girl and I was just saying it's going on everywhere so be prepared._

 
i feel you and appreciate you looking out but honestly, after being accused of child molestation TWICE i'm aware there's going to be a lot said about this man. yes, it does disgust me, but it's not to a point that i can't handle. trust i've been exposed to A LOT. not even that it happens to ANY famous person. if i were to blow up over night there'd be magazines on me the next day about how i used to be a prostitute in france. or that i'm not really black just a really tanned white girl (dumb line but you get my point on how crazy tabloids can be).
the thing that gets me the most about this man is that through a few interviews he's had (he had one with meredith viera last week i think), they always ask him "and how do you know this?" he'll say the same damn thing. "oh, from someone in the jackson camp" mfucka WHO??!! lol!! he's always stuttering when he says it and that's the only thing about that thick ass book he'll talk about. obviously because he wants to get it sold but still. and that's what makes me feel, 100%, that he's lying (just me personally). seriously, the man just died. i know i'm not fam or anything and like alka1 said (well, whoopi said it) it goes along with the fame but damn, can you (not you, ian) hold off on the prostitution allegations?? i'm sure his own fam expects it because he is michael and they're used to it but damn. so yeah, it does disgust me.

and no, we've never had any neg. words and i'm glad we can keep it that way. i just honestly didn't understand the point in throwing my name in there. lol! and not like "oh no this bitch didn't!!!" more like "okay, what???" i had to go back and reread what i'd posted. lol. i'm saddened by his passing and hate the slander he's gotten for a good chunk of his life but i can handle it. i'm not trying to look up addresses of these people and their families and put hits out on them. lol! BUT they can hold off a little. that's all i'm saying. kind of like...........
okay, this doesn't compare at all to michael but i'll go ahead and use it.

my grandma died when i was 13. she was a shopaholic and had all kinds of furs and jewelry and yves st. laurent, chanel, etc shit all over the house. when she died my mom and i ALREADY knew there was going to be some vultures calling the house trying to get their hands on shit. it was just more aggravating that it started like not even 2 days later, ya know? before the funural and shit. like, either way, we were going to tell those broads hell fuckin no but damn!!! can you give it a little time?? so that's what i meant about michael. give it some time at least. i know it's slander and opportunistic money no matter the time frame but for the sake of somewhat respecting the dead (i guess as much as he can)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 21, 2009)

I love this video:
YouTube - MICHAEL JACKSON Making Of Ghosts

I always laugh at the part where he says "Hello" in that funny voice, and when he dances in the fat suit.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 21, 2009)

^^^ Wow amazing what they can do ...that was so cool to watch! Dude dancing like MJ was crazy funny!!


----------



## User27 (Jul 22, 2009)

****


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jul 22, 2009)

Okay, I'm confused by some of the posts recently....*Shrugs* Not quite understanding the point of some but anyway....I loved ghosts. It was symbolic in a lot of ways,LOL. But Michael in the fat suit moving like that always made me laugh. That suit was heavy too,LOL. 

People were always really surprised when they met him how normal he is and how he jokes around like everyone else. Unfortunately, alot of things like that were never portrayed. And anyone who thinks the fact that he was accused twice is showing some kind of guilt, False accusations of child molestation are far more common than alot of people realize. *Especially* around the time Michael was first accused. That's right around the time all the hysteria started. Just look at the insanity of the McMartin school trial. Watch to dcoumentary called "Witch Hunt" that was about dozens of people accused of molestation and spent years in prison just to later have the kids come out and say it never happened, that cops were pushing them and they were afraid, etc etc. Molestation is an easy accusation to make because you cannot prove it DID NOT happen. It's not like rape where there is physical evidence. It's a kids word against someone elses word. Talking to my brother and his detective friends, they told me it's rare to find a predator who *just* molests kids and doesn't try to push things further and eventually needs something more to satisfy them. It's a sickness. 

But anyway, It's interesting to me now that people are believing that he had lupus and vitiligo when alot of people have known it for a long time. He was diagnosed with both in the 80s and It was even confirmed in court. He even attended events for Lupus-charity events and stuff. There are pictures from them and everything....It was not like he tried to hide it. But interesting how no one talked about that when he was alive. Very sad and unfortunate.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I love this video:
YouTube - MICHAEL JACKSON Making Of Ghosts

I always laugh at the part where he says "Hello" in that funny voice, and when he dances in the fat suit._

 
i always loved the choreography of ghost. well..... ALL his dance videos but this one was classic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. the whole thing with his skeleton moonwalking and shit. ha!! loved it


----------

